# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  لعبة الاسئله <<<للمتزوجات فقط<<<

## قرموشة

موضوعنا اليوم عباره عن لعبه لجل نسوي جو للمتزوجات

واللعبه هو انج تسئلين سؤال يخص الحياة الزوجية

أي سؤال يخطر ببالج

وتقوم العضو الي بعدج بالأجابه عليه

ومن ثم يطرح العضوه الثانيه سؤال لتجيب عليه العضوه الي بعدها



سؤالي :

شنو الشي الي تتمنين تطلبينه من زوجك وتخافين ماينفذه لج ؟؟

هذا سؤالي يالله الي بعدي تجاوب وتسأل الي وراها 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## غلا المرقاب

موضوع حلووو ولعبه حلوه ,, تسلميين حبوبه 


أمممم أتمنى أنه ينتقل من دوامه .. بس أدري ومتأكده أه ما بيواافق .. 


السؤال ؟؟ 


شوو تبين تغيرين ف ريلج من ناحية الصفات <<

----------


## الوزيرة

البرووووود اللي فيه والهدوء القاتل ... 

ان شاء الله يتغير مع اني احس انه بدأي تغير شوي ..


السؤال: امممممممممم شو احلى صفة في زوجج؟؟

----------


## عبرااتي

واايد حنون

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


سؤااااااااااااااااااااااالي هوووووووووووووووووووو

شوالصفة اللي ما ايحبه ريلج فيج وينازعج عليها؟؟؟؟

----------


## cutyah.87

الحنه هههههخخخخ 
شو اكثر شي يعيبه ريلج فيج

----------


## غناة دبي

اني نادر ما احاسبه ع طلعاته ويا ربعه ،،

شو اول شي يقولج يوم يرد من الدوام ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## دلوعه الموت

اشتقتلج ..


شو الصفه الي تمنيتيها في ريلج بس ماحصلتيها ؟؟

----------


## غناة دبي

الرومنسية لوووولز عكس حرمته موول 

متى أخر مرة طلعتوا فيها ويا بعض؟؟

مودتي

----------


## متواضعة لربي

قبل ثلاث ايام........متى آخر مرة قلك فيها انة بخبك؟؟

----------


## غناة دبي

قبل شهرين ^_^ 

متى آخر مرة ريلج طرشلج مسج حلو ،،

مودتي

----------


## MemO

من ثلاثة أيام..


متى اخر مره قلتيله كلام حلو؟؟

----------


## دلوعة_راك

تقريبا من ساعة

متى اخر مرة يلستوا يلسه رومنسية؟

----------


## حلو

من يومين..


شو نوع اللبس اللي تلبسينه ما يعجب ريلج؟؟

----------


## الخجولة 2008

اممممم تقريبا يومـيـا ,, 

بس طلعـنـا يوم السبت جيه طلعـه رومانسيه ,, كان عازمني عالعشـا ,, 
بس حسافه إيلسوا حذالنـا نـــــــــاس ,, ماخازت عيونهـم عنـا ,, و خاصه الحريم افففف لقافه في كل شي خخخخخخ


شو اخر هديه اشتريتيله اياه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الحور1976

غرشة عطر..خطيره...واختفت يوم سافرنا من الفندق...ما ادري ضاعت ولا انسرقت...بس اول ما ردينا خذيتله غيرها.......
****شو آخر هديه اهداج اياها ريلج؟وشو المناسبه؟

----------


## سنيورينا

باقة ورد 
بدون مناسبة..كنت زعلانه لووووول
شو العاده اللي تمنيين انه يغيرها؟

----------


## عنود الشوق

آخر هديـة كانت عيديــه عيد الفطـر .. يابلي طقم مجموعـه فرفشـه + ساعه جيفنشي ^_^


صفـه غيرتيهـا في ريلـج ، شو هي ؟ وكيف غيرتيها ؟ (تدخين او طلعاته مع ربعه مثلاً) ....

----------


## عنود الشوق

خخخخخخخخخ مجاوبين مع بعض !!!

----------


## عنود الشوق

انزين العاده الي اباها يغيرها انه يوقـف تدخيــــن  :Frown: 

سؤالي نفســـه  :Smile:  ..

صفـه غيرتيهـا في ريلـج ، شو هي ؟ وكيف غيرتيها ؟ (تدخين او طلعاته مع ربعه مثلاً) ....

----------


## عبرااتي

إنه يودر التدخــــــــــــــين

وودره الحمدللــــــــــــــه


هل تشاركينه فاختيار ثيابه وياخذ رااايج فيها؟؟(سؤال غريب هع هع)

----------


## عبرااتي

يالله وووووينكن

نباااا
تفاااااااعل

----------


## MemO

أساعده في اختيار ملابسه ويحب ياخذ راييي فيها..
طبعا ملابس السفر.. لانه ما يلبس غير كنادير في البلاد

وسؤالي: هل تهتمين بشكلج يوميا عشان ريلج؟؟

----------


## baby-rak-

أكيييد أحب أكشج حق ريلي .. لأني دلوعه مثل مايقول .^.^. <<<جان أستحي..

شو الأكله المفضله اللي يحبها ريلج؟؟

----------


## ام ريومي

مجبوس لحم 

وين اخر مكان رومنسي طلعتو له

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

طعم ايطالي وايد رومانسي

تفضلين انه تطلعين مع زوجج ولا تقعدين معاه في البيت أيام الويك اند..؟؟

----------


## حزن قلبي

احب اطلع وياه
كد ريلج رفع ايده عليج؟ و كيف اتصرفتي؟


روعة اللعبة

----------


## نبض أحمد

أنا افضل ان نقعد فالبيت .. بس هو يفضل ان نطلع ونبات برع ..

.. شو اسم ريلج فموبايلج ؟ ..

----------


## نبض أحمد

جاوبنا ويا بعض .. لووول .




> احب اطلع وياه
> كد ريلج رفع ايده عليج؟ و كيف اتصرفتي؟
> 
> 
> روعة اللعبة


لا طبــــــــــعا .. مستحيل يسويها .. ^^

اعيد سؤالي ..
شو اسم ريلج فموبايلج ؟؟

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

توأم روحي 

تفضلين تطبخيله ولا تطلبين من برع ..؟؟

----------


## القلب...

*حياتو...

شكثره اتحبين ريلج؟*

----------


## الحلوووه19

اممممممممم على حسب ^^
لو محتفلين فالبيت و شي منااسبه طبعا من برى لاني مب متفيييجه خخخخخ

بس أفضل أطبخ له و أستاانس يوم يطب مني أطبخ له ..


سؤالي ..

في مره ريييلللللج طبخ لج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## الحلوووه19

حرم بن عيسى و القلب !! جاوبتو
و يا بعض ^^

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

ما طبخ لكن يسويلي سندويشات... :Smile: 

برجع احط سؤال أختي القلب...

اشكثر اتحبين ريلج ..؟؟

----------


## غلا الوصل

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااايد 
اكثر ما يتصوره اي مخلوق 




وسؤالي : المكان اللي تحبين تروحيله انتي وريلج ؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

البحر ..
لانه صدق مكااان رومنسي .. ^^!


وين ريلج ؟
خخخخخخخخخخ

<<< ماشي سؤال فبالي ..

----------


## عيو دبي ون

*في البيت توااا ناااش من الرقااااااااد ؟؟ 

سؤااال ؟؟ 

وين أحلا مكان سرتيله و يااااا ريلج ؟؟*

----------


## سنيورينا

احلى مكان يوم سوينا عمرة
ماعندي اسأله خخخخخ
جم سنه معرسين هههههههههه

----------


## نور دنيته

سنة و8 شهور..

سوال..
شو طريقة الاقناع اللي تستخدمينها مع زوجج؟؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

ادلع له واسويله حركات ..
وبدون ما يعرف انا شو ابا يقول اوكي خخخخخخ

ربي لا يحرمني منه ..


عندج عيال ؟

----------


## عمري_وغلاي

لا ماعندي  :Smile:  

الله يرزقني ويرزق الجميع ان شاء الله .. 

صفة تحبينها في ريلج .. ؟؟

----------


## غـــزل

الطيبه


شو الموقف المحرج اللي صار لج مع ريلج فالسوق؟خخخخخخخ

----------


## قرموشة

الجديه

شنو الهدية اللي تحبين زوجج يهديها لج؟

----------


## غـــزل

ورده 



شو الموقف المحرج اللي صار لج فالسوق ؟

----------


## منوه الحلوه

ما أذكر موقف
ريلج يسهر ؟

----------


## قرموشة

على حسب !!!!!!!!!
سؤااااااالى اممممممممممم

شنوووو اخر طبخة سوييتيها لابو الشبااااااب

----------


## كريزي مون

معكرونه خخخخخخخخخخخ
شو اخر بلد زرتيها انتي وريلج.؟

----------


## قرموشة

يوم بسافر بخبركم
كيف إحساسك لين تحدد موعد زواجك؟؟؟

----------


## سنيورينا

قلبي دقققدققققدققق فرحت اكيد
متى كانت اخر ظرابه 
لووووووووووووول الله يعين اللي بعدي بتكرهني

----------


## لعيونك إنت

الحمدلله ما كانت بينا اي ضرابه بس خلافات بسيطه ^_^ وصاار لها فتره طويله 
مممم

وين خاطرج تقضين عيد زواجج الياي وهل ويا عيالج والا انتي وزوجج بس !!

----------


## نجمه بالعالي

أكيد أنا وزوجي 
شو تسوين يوم يرجع ريلج من سفره طويله؟

----------


## آهات القلب

هو ماسافر ولا مره 
بس يوم ايي من الدوام اغير جو الغرفة واعدلها ^^واتعدل انا بعد ^_~

امممممممممم

تغارين على ريلج؟؟

----------


## غناة دبي

وااااااااايد حتى من ربعه ،،

تبوسين ريلج ع رآسه ؟؟

----------


## الخجولة 2008

نادرا ,,

كيف تتعاملين ويا اهل ريلج ؟

----------


## منوه الحلوه

علاقة اوكى معهم
ريلج يحب يسهر معاج

----------


## نوس العروس

أكيييييد
شو اسمج في تلفون ريلج؟؟؟؟

----------


## امـ حمد

Angel

نفس السؤال شو اسمج فتلفون ريلج ؟؟

----------


## أم أتولي

الحب 
متى أخر مره قالج أحبج؟

----------


## um aldl3

مممممممممممممممممممممم من فترة .. بعيدة شوي ..


يوم تبين ريلج ف شي موضوع جاد يعني كيف تكلمينه فيه ؟؟

----------


## عبرااتي

أتم أبحلق فيه وأضحك عقب أبدااا والله وايتم يضحك هع هع 


هل يساعدج فالمطبخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نانوني

احيانا بلنادرا....


اذا كنتي تبين اتسيرين مكان وهو ما يعيبه المكان ولا ما يحبه وانتي تبين اتسيرله شو تسوين.....؟؟؟

----------


## غناة دبي

أحاول اقنعه لوما رضى بقوله خلاص عشان خاطرك ما بسير

آخر شي يقولي سيري ويترجاني بعد هذي سياستي معااه 

،، 

هل ريلج من عشاق الكوره واي نادي يشجع ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## فطــامــي

ريلي من عشاق الكوره لدرجه فضيعه 


وحداوي 



سيم سيم...؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

ما يحب يتااابع بس ما يشع نادي معين ويا اللي يفووووز حخخخخخخخ 



ريلج يطلب منج أتعدليله

----------


## زوجة المرشدي

يطلب مني اعدل حيسة راسي وانا اتابع التلفزيون ههههههههه

متى تعرفين ان ريلج يفور بركان من الغضب ؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

يوم أزعل وأتم ساكته .. 


مممم شكثر تحبين ريلج

----------


## غناة دبي

كثر شعر رآسي ،،،

أول كلمة قالها لج ريلج يوم عرسج ؟؟،،

مودتي

----------


## moony44

ممممم أحبه اشوي خخخخخ 

في مره سألتيه راضي عني ولا لأ؟؟؟؟

----------


## moony44

:Ast Green:

----------


## حلوه وقموره

ولامره

كيف تخلين ريلج يعترف لج عن مشاعره ويتكلم عنها

----------


## asom

دايما قبل مايرقدهههههههههههه حنانه

متى اخر مره خبصتي حق ريلج اكله وماعجبته

----------


## غناة دبي

يوم اكون زعلانه يقولي أنا احبج واشتاقلج ووو إلخ

كيف ريلج يراضيج ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## نبض أحمد

الحمدلله ما نزعل واايد ..

بس يراااضيني بالكلام والحركات ^.~ 
اما اذا زعلت منه وهو مب موجود فالبيت يوم ايي اييب لي هديه والا باقه ورد والا اي شي احبه عسب ارضى ..

~ فديته ~ 

.
.
.
كيف ترضين ريلج يوم يزعل منج ..؟
.
.
.

----------


## عيون قصيد

ادلع علية واسويله حركااات 

كيف علاقتج ويا خوات ريلج

----------


## الريم 85

اسير ابوسه فوق راسه


و اسويله حركات هبل وادغدغه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


في مرة قالج ريحت فمج خايسه؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه يللا جاوبن

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

شوو هالسؤال الله يهديج !!

الحمد لله لأ ,

شو طريقتج في اقناع ريلج بوجهة نظرج ( يعني تتناقشون فاي موضوع وتبين تقولين له انه الكلام الي تقولينه صح كيف ؟ ) ؟؟؟

----------


## نبع الوفاء

أدلع وأسوي حركات وأقول اللي اباه بدلع لين ما يقتنع..
شو أكثر شي يخوفج بريلج؟

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

عصبيته الي مالها اي معنى

شو اكلت ريلج المفضله؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

الورق عنب .. << طالع ع حرمته ..

ريلج وين يداوم ؟

----------


## M!$$ N0N0

> عصبيته الي مالها اي معنى
> 
> شو اكلت ريلج المفضله؟


*ييتي ع الوتر الحساس خخخخخخخ

مشااوي ...و مطعم الشوكه الذهبيه دوم امبركن هناك خخخخخخ ربي يحفظه ان شاء الله 

سؤالي :

شو احلى هديه حصلتيها من ريلج ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

المحكمه الشرعيه 
.
.
.
شو جدولج انتي وريلج يوميا ؟ ؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

اممم جدولنا كل يوم غير .. 
ع حسب الدوام ..

بس اذا يروح ويرد الدوام نفس اليوم .. ايي ونيلس ونتغدا وعقب اقوله قصه ويرقد خخخخ
وعقب ينش ونظهر .. ونتمشى ونرد البيت ونيلس ويا بعض ونرقد ..
اما اذا عنده اجااازه نروح فنادق ونطلع برع راك ونغير جو يعني ..
ونزورالاهل وجيه ..


اللي بعدي نفس السؤال ..

----------


## غلاي ميمو

الله يديم المحبة بينكم جميعا .. 

بعدنا مالجين بعد 10 أيام عرسنا ..  :Smile: 

كيف تعبرين عن مشاعرج لريلج ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الطف

ما في جدول معين 

يعتمد على حسب الدوام

بس أغلب الأيام يطلع الصبح ويخلص أشغاله ويرجع ويتغدا ويطلع مرة ثانية العصر يروح العزبة>>>>بدوي خخخخ

ويرجع على العشا ونتعشى ونشوف فيلم أو برنامج 

وبسسسسسسسسسسسسس

شي كنتي تتمنينه يكون في ريلج وما حصلتيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

اتصدقين على بالي كان هالسؤال

لاني توني مالجه وعرسنا بعد شهرين

بس ما اعرف اعبر له عن حبي

بس اقول انت حبيبي 

نفس السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الطف

أكيد بالفعل عمره ما يفيد الكلام

مع الوقت يقدر يذكر افعالج بس يمكن ينسى كلامج

بس احلى وقت يعجبني اعبره عن شعوري يوم بني نرقد أو مسويه حفلة صغنونه أو يايبتله هدية 

وبعد يوم أكون أعرف انه هالوقت يمكن يكون مشغول وطالع برع على طول أكتبله مسج حلو 

ارجع اكرر نفس السؤال 

شي كنتي تتمينه في ريلج وما حصلتيه؟؟؟

----------


## الغلاة

شي كنتي تتمينه في ريلج وما حصلتيه؟؟؟[/QUOTE]


كنت اتمنى يكون رومنسي بالقول
هو رومانسيته بالفعل يعني هدايا ويبوسني ومن هاي الاشياء
بس اوقات نادرة يقول لي انا احبج

شو الطرق الطريفة اللي تتبعينها يوم تبين بيزات منه؟؟

----------


## بنت الطف

> شي كنتي تتمينه في ريلج وما حصلتيه؟؟؟



كنت اتمنى يكون رومنسي بالقول
هو رومانسيته بالفعل يعني هدايا ويبوسني ومن هاي الاشياء
بس اوقات نادرة يقول لي انا احبج

شو الطرق الطريفة اللي تتبعينها يوم تبين بيزات منه؟؟[/QUOTE]

بالعكس الكلام وايد سهل 

ويمكن تلقين ناس دايما على لسانهم فديتج ,,, غناتي ,,,

بس يوم بين فترة وفترة يقولها اتحسين بمعناها >>>> ما ادري هذا رايي

مستحيييييييييييييييييل أطلب بيزات أصرف من اللي عندي 

اذا شفتي رقم غريب في تليفونه واتصلتي عليه وعرفتي انها بنت تفكرين اتصارحينه ولا تصكتين أحسن 

للعلم ترى يمكن تكون ظالمنته

وفي نفس الوقت اذا صارحتيه يمكن تفقدين الثقة اللي بينكم

شو تتوقعين يكون موقفج؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شيطونة

مع اني ما بسويها
أعتقد اني بصارحه
وبعتذر على اني مديت ايدي على خصوصياته
وان شاء الله اطلع ظالمته ^___^
وبالنسبه للثقه بترجع مع الايام ان شاء الله

سؤالي..... اممممممم
كيف تصرفين اذا كنتوا تتناقشن في موضوع وهو معصب.؟

----------


## misslord

اذا كان معصب ما اناقشة مووول لين يهدا وهو بنفسه بيي يكلمني...
شو الطرق اللي تتعبينها اذا بغيتي منه شي مثلا تطلعين مكان وهو ماله بارض كيف يخلينة يطلع ؟؟

----------


## بنت الطف

دااااااااااااااااااااااايما يستويلي هالموقف

واذا هو ما يبا يوديني ما بيوديني لو شو 

هل هو من النوع اللي يحب يحافظ على وزنه وأعم شي شكله؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الغلاة

شو الطرق اللي تتعبينها اذا بغيتي منه شي مثلا تطلعين مكان وهو ماله بارض كيف يخلينة يطلع ؟؟

ايلس اطفره واقرصه و ادغدغ ريوله و اعض اذه وهو هااااااي الحركة مووووول مايدانيها
واذا قال لي خوزي اسوي عمري مسكينة واوني اقوم اسير مكان ثاني يعني اطلع من الحجرة
عقب اشوفه ايي 
يقول لي خلاص قومي البسي
عاد انا اهني استوي فراشةمع اني دبة البس واكشخ 

كيف حسيتي علاقتج مع ريلج عقب اول ياهل بينكم؟

----------


## الغلاة

> اتطورت للاحسن لانه يحب اليهال خاصه البنات خخخخ يعني كان عصبي شوويه وصار حنون خخخ
> 
> انزين اللي بعدي :
> شوو الاكله اللي يحبها ريلج واشو شعورج يوم تسوينها له؟؟


يحب الباشميل ونا استانس يوم اسويها لان سهلة عندي

شو يبتي له في عيد ميلاده اللي طاف؟؟ وكيف كان شعوره؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الطف

> يحب الباشميل ونا استانس يوم اسويها لان سهلة عندي
> 
> شو يبتي له في عيد ميلاده اللي طاف؟؟ وكيف كان شعوره؟؟؟


ما يبتله شي لأني ما قدرت أطلع 

بس في عيد زواجنا يبتله بوك وقلم ماركة مونت بلاتك

ووايد استانس كل يوم يكشخ بالبوك والقلم

الحمدلله دالما يقولي هداياج مميزة 

وين تفكرون تتطلعون قريب؟؟؟

----------


## روضه الحب

نفكر نطلع اتلانتس الي في جزيره النخله ...

كيف تحتفلون بعيد زواجكم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## غـــزل

عيد زواجي اللي طاف كان فالدوام 
وترييته للويك اند وسويت حفله صغيره فالغرفه 


شو كان اول موقف زعلج من ريلج ؟

----------


## NOOOON

اول موقف زعلني من ريلي 

اني كنت اتصل فيه طول اليوم وهو في الدوام وما يرد علي 

بس انا زعلت لأني كنت خايفه عليه و في الأخير الحبيب طلع راقد



من احلى انت والا زوجج؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

هههههههههههه يعني يا دوري على هالسؤال ههههههههههههههه
انا وريلي حلوين ههههههههههههههههه

الي بعدي سؤالي هو....

شو تسوين اذا كان ريلج زعلان منج؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مبروكين

اذا كان زعلااان همممممممممممم اراااضيه بطريييقتي الخااااصه السريييه ^___***
مممممم
وين بتسيرون فالوويكند

----------


## عنود الشوق

الويكــإنـد .. ن شاءالله ياي يتغـدى عندنــا في البيــت (مالجــه  :Big Grin: )
وعقبها بنظهــر المارينـا مول


سؤالــي

اول هديــه من ريلــج .. شو كانت ومتــى ؟؟

----------


## سر السعادة

مجموعة عطورات،،، بعد الملجة

شو الشي الي مفتقدتنه في حياتج الزوجية

----------


## مبروكين

ممممممممممممم شي مفتقدتنه همممممممم الاطفال  :Frown:  
شو احلى صفه في ريلج

----------


## غلا المرقاب

أحلى صفه ... السوالف وااايد مسولفجي 


شو تتمنين ريلج يسويلج ؟؟

----------


## عنود الشوق

(الله يرزقـج الذريه الصالحـه مبروكيـــن)

أحـلى صفـه في ريـلي .. 
.. رومانسيــتــه ..


سؤالي :: ريلـج وين يشتغـل ؟ ---> فضوووول خخخخ

----------


## مبروكين

على اي سؤال ارد حخخخخ 
امييييييين الغاليه الله يسمع منج

----------


## عنود الشوق

مجاوبين نفس السـؤال  :Big Grin: 

حاليـاً .. اتمنى انه يوقف تدخيـــن ووااااع

سؤالي :: ريلـج وين يشتغـل ؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## مبروكين

> أحلى صفه ... السوالف وااايد مسولفجي 
> 
> 
> شو تتمنين ريلج يسويلج ؟؟


في خاطري يفاجأأني برحلة بحرية 

ريلـج وين يشتغـل ؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

ف الشرطه خخخخ ..



ممم متى أخر مره قلتي حق ريلج أحبك ؟؟

----------


## عنود الشوق

ماينفــع اجاوب على نفـس ســؤااالي  :Big Grin:  ههههههههه

اللي بعدي

----------


## عنود الشوق

هب جنــي يالسه اخرب اللعبــــه  :Big Grin:  .. كرهتوني ها هههههههههه
انزين انا انسحـب احس جيه كله اخــرب  :Big Grin:

----------


## مبروكين

غريم جاوبي

----------


## مبروكين

هههه لا ايلسي لاتطلعين 
قصدي عنود جاوبي ع سؤال غلا

----------


## مبروكين

> ف الشرطه خخخخ ..
> 
> 
> 
> ممم متى أخر مره قلتي حق ريلج أحبك ؟؟


ياا لهوي اي الاسئلة دي
يمكن البارحة خخخخخخخ
كيف تقردنين ريلج اذا تبغين منه شي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

ههههه ما أقردنه مجرد ما اطلب يقوول حاظر ,, 



ممم أنزين كم عمر ريلج هع هع ؟؟

----------


## مبروكين

26 الله يعطيه طولت العمر
ترقصين حق ريلج خخخخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عنود الشوق

هههه انزين بعدني هني  :Big Grin: 

والله اقردن إلا اقردن ونص بعد ههههههه
اول شي افتحله الموضوع بشكل لا ارادي يعني اونه فكره او شفته في مكان  .. وعقب افتحله مره ثانيه (خاطري ، شرايك) .. و اخر شي اطلب الي اباه .. طبعا كل هاا ولازم يكون الموود اوكيه مع دلع و املي كرشتــه هههههههه الله يعين

سؤاالي :: وين كانت ملجتـج ؟ في البيـت ولا المحكمـة ؟ ومنو كان حاضـر وياج ؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

لا ما ارقصص خخخخ .. .. 


أنتي ترقصييين ؟؟؟ هع هع

----------


## عنود الشوق

ياربـــي شوووووو هااااا

خلااااااااص زلعــــيـــــــيييييييييييييت مابلعــب كله اتأخـــر  :Big Grin:  خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## غلا المرقاب

يالله جاااوبوا ع سؤالي .....

----------


## مبروكين

غلا كيف ماترقصين وانتي قلتيلي انج ترقصين له هااااا 


بالنسبة لسؤال عنووود
فالبيت كانت ملجتيييي 


شو اول كلمة قالها ريلج يوم الملجة وانتي بكامل اناقتج

----------


## غلا المرقاب

هههههههههههه يالمستخفه .. مبروكين ..

----------


## غلا المرقاب

مم قالي أنتي جوري لأني كنت لابسه أحمر<<< تذكريين مبروووكين 


أنزييييييييييييين شو أول كلمه قالج أياها ريلج ؟؟

----------


## مبروكين

> مم قالتي أنتي جوري لأني كنت لابسه أحمر تذكريين مبروووكين 
> 
> 
> شو أول كلمه قالج أياها ريلج ؟؟


هي اتذكر 
قالي 
احم احم
قالولي انج حلوه بس ماتوقعت بهالحلاه 
وانا اتكركر خخخمن المستحى

----------


## مبروكين

نسيت احط سؤال 
كيف تتدلعين حق ريلج؟

----------


## مبروكين

> ياربـــي شوووووو هااااا
> 
> خلااااااااص زلعــــيـــــــيييييييييييييت مابلعــب كله اتأخـــر  خخخخخخخخخخ


لاازم تشدين حيلج شراتي خخ كله سوي رفرش

----------


## غلا المرقاب

ما أدلع لأنه أسلوبي روحه دلع ...



شوو تسوين يوم ريلج مريض << لأنه ريلي مريض اليوم ..

----------


## مبروكين

> ما أدلع لأنه أسلوبي روحه دلع ...
> 
> 
> 
> شوو تسوين يوم ريلج مريض << لأنه ريلي مريض اليوم ..


يااالله مانروم  :Stick Out Tongue: 
الصراحه انا ايلس اقرا عليه وايبله ماي وايلس عنده واحيانا اطلع اخليه ياخذ راحته 
كيف توعين ريلج من الرقاد؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

> يااالله مانروم 
> الصراحه انا ايلس اقرا عليه وايبله ماي وايلس عنده واحيانا اطلع اخليه ياخذ راحته 
> كيف توعين ريلج من الرقاد؟





ههههه ... أممم أقوووله يالله حبيبي أنا يالسه رووحي قوووم من الرقاد ,,, 





مممم ما عندي سؤال ,, ؟؟

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

اراعيه واهتم بأكله وأقرا عليه

شو تسوين يوم اتكونين مضايقهمن الشغل..اتخبرينه باللي يضايقج..ولا تخلينها في نفسج..؟؟

----------


## مبروكين

> اراعيه واهتم بأكله وأقرا عليه
> 
> شو تسوين يوم اتكونين مضايقهمن الشغل..اتخبرينه باللي يضايقج..ولا تخلينها في نفسج..؟؟


انا الصراحه اخبره يوم اضايق من شي ؟
يوم ريلج يدخل البيت وهو مضايق شوووو تسوين؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

أيلس وياااه ما أكلمه لين روووحه يخبرني ....



أنزين شووو أكثر شي يحبه فييج ريلج ؟؟؟

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

> انا الصراحه اخبره يوم اضايق من شي ؟
> يوم ريلج يدخل البيت وهو مضايق شوووو تسوين؟


أحاول اسولف وياه عشان اخفف من ضيقته..وإن ما تغير حاله أحاول اساعده وأشوف شو اللي يضايقه

شو مخططه للويك اند..يلسه في البيت ولا طلعه ..؟؟

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

> أيلس وياااه ما أكلمه لين روووحه يخبرني ....
> 
> 
> 
> أنزين شووو أكثر شي يحبه فييج ريلج ؟؟؟


طيبتي.. :Smile: 

نفس سؤالي السابق

----------


## مبروكين

> أحاول اسولف وياه عشان اخفف من ضيقته..وإن ما تغير حاله أحاول اساعده وأشوف شو اللي يضايقه
> 
> شو مخططه للويك اند..يلسه في البيت ولا طلعه ..؟؟


ان شاءالله بنطلع يمكن البحر نسير طلعة عائلية 
شو غداكم؟

----------


## غلا المرقاب

سمج 


ههه شو بتسووين عشى اليوم حق ريلج ؟

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

> سمج 
> 
> 
> ههه شو بتسووين عشى اليوم حق ريلج ؟


ما بسوي شيء..لأنه إيي بس ويك اند  :Frown: 

نفس السؤال..؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

ريلي محد بيي يوم الخميس ان شاء الله 
هههههههه فكه ما بسوي عشا اليوم اجازه هههههههههههههه
شو اللون المفضل الي يحبه ريلج عليج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غـــزل

الاحمر


نفس السؤال

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

> الاحمر
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال


وردي

نفس السؤال..؟؟

----------


## عبرااتي

أبيض

موب نفس السؤال خخخخ

هل يدخل ريلج بأمور البيت؟؟؟

----------


## حرم بن عيسى

> أبيض
> 
> موب نفس السؤال خخخخ
> 
> هل يدخل ريلج بأمور البيت؟؟؟


يس ..ما شاء الله عليه..يحب يشارك في أمور البيت..وهذا شيء حلو..^^

تحبين انه ريلج يدخل في امور البيت..؟؟

----------


## M!$$ N0N0

> يس ..ما شاء الله عليه..يحب يشارك في أمور البيت..وهذا شيء حلو..^^
> 
> تحبين انه ريلج يدخل في امور البيت..؟؟


احيانا فبعض الاشياء مب بكل شي .......

لانه الحرمه ادرى بامور البيت ... و احب يقول رايه و اسمعه 

اذا مره عصب عليج ريلج و انتي مب غلطانه شو تسوين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت أبوي

يااااااريت.. يعني يساعد بس

تحسين حياتج قبل الزواج احلى ولا بعد؟

----------


## مبروكين

> يااااااريت.. يعني يساعد بس
> 
> تحسين حياتج قبل الزواج احلى ولا بعد؟


ممممممممممم
قبل الزواااج لها حلاوتهااا 
وعقب الزوااااج بعد 


شو اكلتج المفضلة

----------


## غلا المرقاب

الريش ههه << مصريه .. 



شو أكلت رلج المفضله ؟؟؟

----------


## سكوكه

دجاج مشوي
شو رايج لو كان ريلج ايداوم دوام رسمي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um_shahd

ياااااااااااااااااريت .. جان ترتب نومه لعوزني 
حتى الحياه اتكون احلى 

شو تسوين يوم يعصب ريلج ؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

احاول اهديه وما اخليه لين يهدي

شو اكثر شي تسوينه يعصب ريلج ؟

----------


## ام ديومة

الالحاح في السؤال 
مثلا: تبا تتعشى 
الزوج:لا
انا: ما تبا معكرونة
الزوج : لا

.
.
الخ


شو سويتي اليوم لاسعاد زوجج او عيالج؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

ما سويت شي 
ريلي في الدوام

شو احلى هدية حصلتها من ريلج

----------


## أم وردتين

ممممممممممممم
موقف مستحيل واحد غيره بيسوييه ..
بس الحمدلله ريلي طلع قدهااااا وسواهااااااااااااا وكبر ف عيني من يومهااااااا وهالشي يوم كنا مالجين ^_^

ممممممممممم 

شو الصفه الي ماتحبينها ف ريلج ؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

هيه مب صفه فعل بالاصح وهو التدخين


متى اخر مره زعلتي ريلج ؟

----------


## عود منثور

فرمضان 
الله لا يعيدها من ايام يوم ازاعلنا هو سوى شي كبير جرحنى وانا ما قصرت عطيته من الكلام الزين وزعل 
***********
سؤالي للي بعدي 
لكل منا حركه متعود عليها تميزه عن الاخرين 
شو الحركه اللي ريلج دوم يسويها؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اميرة بقلبها

اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وطحت فيكم بس موضوع رووووووووووعة 
الحركة اللي يتميز فيها زوجي لما اتكلم معه ويكون منسجم في السالفة لاشعوريا تتحرك شفايفه 
بالكلام اللي اقوله هعهعهعهعهعهع 

أما سؤالي :
بصراحة !!!! زوجك داوم وانت باي حالة ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

ma fhmet el so2aaal ??

----------


## baby-rak-

مافهمت السؤال؟؟ امممم

----------


## قرموشة

> اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وطحت فيكم بس موضوع رووووووووووعة 
> الحركة اللي يتميز فيها زوجي لما اتكلم معه ويكون منسجم في السالفة لاشعوريا تتحرك شفايفه 
> بالكلام اللي اقوله هعهعهعهعهعهع 
> 
> أما سؤالي :
> بصراحة !!!! زوجك داوم وانت باي حالة ؟؟؟؟؟


ما فهمت بس فهت ان ريلج مداوم وانتي كيف ودعتيه منخمده ولا وصلتيه السياره 
شوه اخر مسج طرشتيه لريلج كتبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

آخر مسج 
(( وينــك وايد تأخرت .. ))


***

كم فرق العمر بينج وبين ريلج ؟؟؟

----------


## عمري_وغلاي

سنتين .........  :Smile: 

همممممم .. سؤالي .. 

تحسييين ان ريلج لو ماشافج يوم يفتقدج ؟؟؟ يعني تتغلين ؟؟

----------


## baby-rak-

..وآآآآآآآآآآآآآيد أتغلى..

================

هل ريلج جدام اهله وخواته يسوي عمره
عصبي ومايحب سوالف وعندج بالبيت
عبط ميه ميه% خخخ شرآآآت ريلي..^^..

----------


## شكوة الحرمان

جنج ترمسين عن ريلي وجدامي كل الحنان اممممممممممممممم شو تقولينله يوم يباج على الفراش وانتي مالج بارض

----------


## غناة دبي

هو يوم يباني ما يقولي يبين عليه 

ومستحيل أرده لو شو ما يكون ^_^

لو ريلج ما باسج يوم تعصبين عليه ؟؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

لا ما بعصب عليه لاني انا بسير وببوسه .. وعقب هو بيردها ^.*

اذا عندج عيال .. (( هل )) تغيرت حياتج الزوجيه من عقبهم ؟
خخخخ

----------


## دلوعه الموت

امممم يمكن شوي يعني كنا ع راحتنا اكثر ( مع انه بنوتي بعدها صغيره ) بس اكيد تغير


كم عدد العيال الي حاطه انتي وريلج في بالج انج اتيبين ؟

----------


## زلال2008

موضوع حلو

----------


## زلال2008

> امممم يمكن شوي يعني كنا ع راحتنا اكثر ( مع انه بنوتي بعدها صغيره ) بس اكيد تغير
> 
> 
> كم عدد العيال الي حاطه انتي وريلج في بالج انج اتيبين ؟



اربعه ان شاء الله 
سؤالي الفنتك >> ترمسين وياا ريلج سوالف اللي بالي بالك فالتلفون >> اعرف سوالي ماصخ*_^

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> اربعه ان شاء الله 
> سؤالي الفنتك >> ترمسين وياا ريلج سوالف اللي بالي بالك فالتلفون >> اعرف سوالي ماصخ*_^


إيه الكلام الكبير ده بئى ؟  :Big Grin: 

ويا هالراس ما لقيتي 
إلا هالسؤال ؟  :Big Grin: 
خربتي اللعبة . . بتريا 
وحدة ثانية تجاوب وبجاوب على 
سؤالها  :Big Grin:

----------


## زلال2008

> إيه الكلام الكبير ده بئى ؟ 
> 
> ويا هالراس ما لقيتي 
> إلا هالسؤال ؟ 
> خربتي اللعبة . . بتريا 
> وحدة ثانية تجاوب وبجاوب على 
> سؤالها



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ضحكيني و الحلو انج انتي دشيتي يالله جاوبي *_^ ادبستي

----------


## NARRY

موضوعج حلو
والردود احلا
انا مب معرسه بس كالعاده لقااافه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## غناة دبي

أنا بجاوب ع سؤالها قبل العرس كنا نرمس بس 

أحييين لا ،*_*، 


شو أكثر شي ريلج يحب فييج ؟؟

----------


## احب_ريلي

امممممممممم احيانا

هل في مره من المرات عيالج خروبو عليج ليلة انتي كنتي مسويتنها يعني مرتبة ومتزينة ومعدلة الديكور هاك الجو الرمانسي يي بو الشباب توة الاكشن بيبتدي وونشل ولدج ولا بنتج ويطبون عليكم؟هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Miss Cavalli

حلوة اللعبه خخخخخخ 

ماعندي عيال لوول

----------


## عيون قصيد

لا ولدي صغير 

شو شعورح اذا شيفتي ريلج يطالع حرمة ثانية

----------


## للمره 1000

مافي سؤال بجاوب على الي قبل 

مره زينت و كشخت و تعبت في تزين الغرفه ..رجعت بنتي من الروضه و شافت الغرفه و عيونها دارت ركضت على حجرتها تتحرى بتلاقي فيها زينه ...انصدمت ما حصلت شي ...يلست طول اليوم تمشي وراي و تحن ..ان تبيهم و ليش هي ما عندها في حجرها ...اول ما وصل ابوها من الشغل سحبته على الحجره و راوته الزينه و الديكورات و يلست تتحرطم ان هي ما عندها ...و انا طفرت منها جلعتهم كلهم نفس اللحظه و لصقتهم في حجرتها و لين الحينه بعدهم مزينين حجرتها و ما ترضى اشلهم ...و بجذي خربت ديكوراتي و تعبي على الفاضي 


سؤالي 

شو اول هديه عطاها لج ريلج ؟؟و شو رايج فيها عيبتج او لا ؟؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

باقة ورد 
وااااااااااااااااااااايد عيبتني لاني اموووووت في الروز 

شو الهدية اللي كرهتيها من عند ريلج

----------


## زلال2008

> باقة ورد 
> وااااااااااااااااااااايد عيبتني لاني اموووووت في الروز 
> 
> شو الهدية اللي كرهتيها من عند ريلج



ساعه يابلي اياااها وماحبيتهااا وشطنه فندي ماعيبتني لانها تقليد *_^

السواال >> شو علاقتج بخوات ريلج؟؟؟

----------


## Miss Cavalli

وايد اوكي .. اعتبرهن خواتي .. 

ممممممم في هواية يحبها و انتي موول ما تحبينها ؟؟

----------


## احب_ريلي

الكره 

هل ريلج يشاركج في هواية معينة؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

يس
ركوب الخيل + السفر 

شو علاقتج ويا عمتج ام ريلج

----------


## الريم 85

ممتازه نوعا ما خخخخ

اي لون يحبه ريلج عليج فاللبس؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

الاحمر


موقف قفطج فيه ريلج ؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

الاسود والاحمر 

شو من اكلات يحبها ريلج

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

كل الاكلات مافي اكله معينه!

هل ريلج يغار عليج ؟وكيف يغار عليج؟

----------


## احب_ريلي

هية يغار علي

منو احلا انتي ولاريلج ههههههه

----------


## نوس العروس

كلنا حلوين،،، أصلا نتشابه ،، ههههههههه

أي من الألوان يحبه ريلج تلبسينه؟؟؟

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

كل الالوان
كم مره ريلج يتصل لج في اليوم؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

وايد يعني وهو في الدوام 5 او 6 مرات واذا عرف اني نايمه يتناحس وكل 10 دقايق يتصل خخخخخخخ


شو اخر مسج طرشتيه لريلج ؟

----------


## trtr

6 والمظحك دوم ناسيه تلفوني فمكان مارد عليه ويعصب هههههه

شو شو شو اكثر شي ريلج يحب يسويه لج؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

يحب يرفع ضغطي وايد مادري ليش خخخخخخخخ


شو كان رده فعل ريلج اول ماشافج قبل الزواج يعني ؟

----------


## غرشه عسل

وايد عيبته واستانس عليه ؟؟

سؤااااااااالي هو شو اصفه اللي تكرهينها في ريلج؟؟

----------


## Miss Cavalli

أنه هو ما يرمس وايد و انا وايد ارمس فيعني احس اني ما اتكلم ويا عمري ساعات خخخخخخخخخخخخ

تنشين كل يوم الصبح ويا ريلج يوم يسير الدوام ؟ ولا عادي رقاد

----------


## نوس العروس

والله مرات عادي ارقاد،،، مطنشة،، لأن عندي يهال....
شو اسم ريلج فتلفونج؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

ياربي شو هالأحرااااااااج

مسمتنه الحب


شو اسمج في تلفون ريلج

----------


## Miss Cavalli

مسمني القلب .. 

مممممممممم يوم تطلعون تيودون ايد بعض ؟؟ لوووووووووول

----------


## الأصالة

هههههههه

هيه بدينا انيود ايد بعض بس اكوون مستحيه

كيف كنتي تتصرفين لما ريلج يزعل منج كيف تراضينه يعني؟

----------


## الريم_الحلوه

اطرشله مسجات حب بعدين هو ايه عندي يراضيني...

احلى طبخه يحبها ريلج..

----------


## أمووووووله

عيش وبياح مشواي
وعيش وصالونة لحم
مندي 
المهم كل شي فيه عيش يحبه  :Smile: 



هل حصل انج فتشتي مبايل ريلج في غيابه !!!!!!

----------


## أم كاكي

او او سؤال صعب ...كنت افتش بس حاليا لا ..لانه باب من ابواب الشيطان

السؤال اللي بعده 

هل انتي من يغسل ملابس زوجج الداخليه ...؟؟اذا كان يلبس بناطلين..

----------


## NOOOON

اغسل ملابس زوجي الداخلية والخارجيه

ريلج متين والا ضعيف

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

ريلي لامتين ولاضعيف جسمه عايبني


لوطلع ريلج من البيت كم مره تتصلين فيه؟

----------


## M!Ss_A

مرة او مرتين ^^



انتي تحبين ريلج اكثر ولا هو ؟؟؟

----------


## Um DaNaH

ماعرف اللي فالقلوب عشان احكم ..

بس اتمني نكون متساوين ^ـ^


هل انتي صريحه مع ريلج ؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> ماعرف اللي فالقلوب عشان احكم ..
> 
> بس اتمني نكون متساوين ^ـ^
> 
> 
> هل انتي صريحه مع ريلج ؟


أحيانا  :Smile: 

سؤالي :-
شو أحلى هدية خذتيها لريلج وحسيتي إنه فعلا استانس عليها ؟
<---- شو هالسؤال الأولد فاشن ؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## الأصالة

من ملجنا بس هديتين عطيته

اول وحده كانت قران في صندوق بس كان واييد حلو ووايد عيبته

اما ثاني هديه كانت عطر وساعه وبعد واااااااااايد حبها

كيف تقدرين تجزأين وقتج بين الدوام والبيت ؟؟ وتنظمينه؟؟

----------


## حزن قلبي

قبل يوم كان دوامه رسمي، كنت احاول احضر في المدرسة و اي شي اسويه في المدرسة و اذا فيه اوراق او وسائل طباعة يوم نطلع اخلص اموري يعني طلعة مع تخليص اشغال، و يوم ارد من المدرسة اطبخ ( ما ياكل لين ما ارد من المدرسة) و نرقد شوي و بعدين ارتب البيت و انظفه و اغسل الثياب و اذا فيه وقت نطلع شوي نحاوط مع زيارات لاهله و اهلي.
اما الحين ما اشوفه الا في الويكند، و اكون عند اهلي فاخذ راحتي في التحضير و اهتم بالمدرسة عدل، و شغل البيت يوم ريلي يروح شغله عندي الاسبوع بطوله انظف البيت و ارتبه متى ما بغيت.
و يوم يرد انسى الدوام و اتفرغ لريلي في كل شي في الطبخ و الطلعات و التكشيخ.


سؤالي: كد ريلج غير حفاظات عيالج؟

----------


## أم_أسماء

> سؤالي: كد ريلج غير حفاظات عيالج؟


لا ولا مرة .. ولا اباه يغير حفاظات العيال خخخخ

سؤالي:

متى آخر مرة صيحج فيها ريلج ؟خخخخخ

----------


## بنت القمر.

أنا مالجة حاليا 


بس الحمدلله ولا مرة صيحني الحمدلله 



اممممممممممممم سؤالي هو

شو صفات الي متشابه بينج وبين ريلج
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نوس العروس

سؤال صعب ،،، وااايد أشياء


منو أكبر انتي وإلا ريلج

----------


## baby-rak-

هو اكبر

===========================

امممم شو احلى موقف محرج استوالج 
انتي وريلج يوم مالجين؟؟خخخ<<<< طلعوا سواد الويه خخ :Big Grin:

----------


## baby-rak-

للرفع

----------


## bellegirl

صراحة كنت أبغي أشارك بس مافهمتج حبوبة انشاء الله توضحين أكتر

----------


## الأصالة

وااااااااااايد حدث ولا حرج

منهااااا 

مره كان ياي عندنا البيت وكنت كاشخه ومتعدله ومبطله شعري ويايبتنه على جنب ان شاء الله فهمتوا الحركه

وعاد انا من متى اقوله بخليك تجرب الشيتوس مع الروب 

وحضرتي يالسه ابطل علبت الروب الصغيره والا ينطش الروب على شعري كله ضحك وعطاني كلينكس بس صدق قفط ههههههههههه

شو احلى موقف تتذكرينه استوى على الكوشه سواء الملجه والا العرس؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> وااااااااااايد حدث ولا حرج
> 
> منهااااا 
> 
> مره كان ياي عندنا البيت وكنت كاشخه ومتعدله ومبطله شعري ويايبتنه على جنب ان شاء الله فهمتوا الحركه
> 
> وعاد انا من متى اقوله بخليك تجرب الشيتوس مع الروب 
> 
> وحضرتي يالسه ابطل علبت الروب الصغيره والا ينطش الروب على شعري كله ضحك وعطاني كلينكس بس صدق قفط ههههههههههه
> ...


ماشي موقف مميز يعني  :Smile: 

سؤالي :-
هل مرة أحرجج ريلج جدام أهله أو أهلج ؟ وشو سويتي ؟

----------


## مبروكين

> ماشي موقف مميز يعني 
> 
> سؤالي :-
> هل مرة أحرجج ريلج جدام أهله أو أهلج ؟ وشو سويتي ؟


مممممممممم
هيييييييييي مره احرجني ويهييي احمـــر 
رديتله الحركه جدام اهلي خخخخخخ ويوم يلسنا ويابعض قلتله تستاهل  :12 (47):  :12 (47):  :12 (47): 
سؤالي+
شو اخر هدية سويتيها حق ريلج

----------


## أم توتة

> مممممممممم
> هيييييييييي مره احرجني ويهييي احمـــر 
> رديتله الحركه جدام اهلي خخخخخخ ويوم يلسنا ويابعض قلتله تستاهل 
> سؤالي+
> شو اخر هدية سويتيها حق ريلج


تي شيرتات ..  :Smile:  ..


شو هي المواقف اللي تخليج تعصبين على ريلج ...

----------


## نيها

يعبر عن شعورة..
من الافضل الرجل الصامت ام الثرثار؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> يعبر عن شعورة..
> من الافضل الرجل الصامت ام الثرثار؟


أحيانا هذا وأحيانا هذا  :Smile: 

سؤالي :-
موقف صدمج ريلج فيه بردة فعله  :Smile:

----------


## baby-rak-

ما أذكر موقف محدد
==================
ريلج شو يحب الشعر الطويل والا القصير؟؟

----------


## عيون غلاي

الطويل والقصير

شو تحبين تغيرين في ريلج؟؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

يحب طۈۈڷ شعري .. ڷا انـﮧ قصير ۈڷا طۈيڷ ڷي اڷارض ..
يعني ڷي اخر اڷظهر ۈشۈي تحت ^^

~~~

متى آخر مره زرتي اهڷــچ ؟

----------


## نبض أحمد

خخخ چاۈبنا ۈيا بعــض ..




> الطويل والقصير
> 
> شو تحبين تغيرين في ريلج؟؟


اممم .. ما اعرف .. ما احس اني ابا اغير فيـﮧ شي ..
هيـﮧ هيـﮧ .. ابا اغير دۈامـﮧ اڷارف .. 
خخخخ

~~~

متى آخر مره زرتي اهڷــچ ؟

----------


## baby-rak-

اليوم خخ  :Big Grin: 
==========
شو تحبين ريلج بكرش ولا بدوون؟؟  :12 (61):

----------


## ونااااسه

أكيد بدووووون والحمدلله مافيه كرش احس مول مب حلو عالريال الكريشه خخخخخ

شو لي يقهرج في ريلج ؟

----------


## زلال2008

> أكيد بدووووون والحمدلله مافيه كرش احس مول مب حلو عالريال الكريشه خخخخخ
> 
> شو لي يقهرج في ريلج ؟




حووووووووووووووووواط مايقر فالبيت

متي اخر مره تضاربتوا ضرابه قويه

----------


## baby-rak-

الحمدالله ولا مره اتضاربنا ضرابه قويه
=======================
ريلج يعيبه شكلج بمكياج ثقيل ولا ناعم ولا بدوون؟؟ أنا عن حاليه بدوون<<< خقاقه خخخ :Big Grin:

----------


## للمره 1000

المكياج الناعم ...

شو اخر اكله طبختيها لزوجك ؟

----------


## ananya_7elwa

اكيييييييد بدون ............................. شو شعورج إذا مرت وحدة حلووووووة مرة و جمالها طبيعي من يدامج و يدام ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ananya_7elwa

> المكياج الناعم ...
> 
> شو اخر اكله طبختيها لزوجك ؟


شكلنا جاوبنا ويا بعض.......... سويت له مجبوس دياي

----------


## Miss Cavalli

> اكيييييييد بدون ............................. شو شعورج إذا مرت وحدة حلووووووة مرة و جمالها طبيعي من يدامج و يدام ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اقول ماشاء الله حلوة لووووول ... 

------------

تطالعين ويا ريلج كوره ؟؟

----------


## baby-rak-

أح ـيآنــآ .. يآخي آلكورة مرض .. شو هآآ ..؟؟

خخخخ  :Big Grin:  ..

===================

س :: ريلج يغير ستآيل آللحيه من فترة لفترة ..؟؟

ولآ بشكل وآآحد ..؟؟ مآ يغير

----------


## مبروكين

> أح ـيآنــآ .. يآخي آلكورة مرض .. شو هآآ ..؟؟
> 
> خخخخ  ..
> 
> ===================
> 
> س :: ريلج يغير ستآيل آللحيه من فترة لفترة ..؟؟
> 
> ولآ بشكل وآآحد ..؟؟ مآ يغير


دوووم يغيييره ^^
اذا كنتي تبين تطلعين وشوي بتنفجرين وريلج كسلان شو بتسوين ؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> دوووم يغيييره ^^
> اذا كنتي تبين تطلعين وشوي بتنفجرين وريلج كسلان شو بتسوين ؟


حقنا للدمااااااااء لازم يقوم  :Smile: 
خاصة عاد إذا لبست خلاص ،
يعني على ما يقولون وقعت 
الفاس في الراس  :Big Grin: 

.
.
.

سؤالي :-
شو الهواية المشتركة بينج وبين ريلج ؟  :Smile: 
<---- عني أنا ؟ ولا شي اللهم لا حسد  :Big Grin:

----------


## هي لا

ضد بعض فكل شي حتى الاكل هههههههههههه


اذا عندج عيال تروحيين السينما ولا خلاااص تودعونها <<<<<< تبا تروح السينما بس ماتعرف وين تودي عيالها خخخ

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> ضد بعض فكل شي حتى الاكل هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اذا عندج عيال تروحيين السينما ولا خلاااص تودعونها <<<<<< تبا تروح السينما بس ماتعرف وين تودي عيالها خخخ


أرووووح لااااااااالله  :Smile:  خليهم عند أهلج ولا أهله  :Smile: 

سؤالي :-
جد زعلتي مرة من ريلج وتمنييييييييييييتي لو طولتي الزعلة ؟  :Wink: 
<---- عاد اخترعتي امتحان توفل يديد  :Big Grin:

----------


## هي لا

> أرووووح لااااااااالله  خليهم عند أهلج ولا أهله 
> 
> سؤالي :-
> جد زعلتي مرة من ريلج وتمنييييييييييييتي لو طولتي الزعلة ؟ 
> <---- عاد اخترعتي امتحان توفل يديد


دوومي ازعل على شي وماشي ومااتمنى انها اطول لانه بروحي بتعب وهو طاااف

وين ريلج عنج ليش قاعده ع النت هالحزه <<<<< لقااافه O_O

----------


## mayadah99

هيه.....زعلت منه بس ما كملنا يومين واستسمح مني...لووووول ما يصبر....بس عقبها رد عادي
ساعتها جد اتمنيت لو اتم زعلانه احسنلي من اني ارضى وارد ازعل...خخخخخخخخخخ....

مممممممم
جد مرة زوجج وعدج بطلعة قبل يوم الطلعة باسبوع وانتي تترين هاليوم وحزة ما يا يوم
الطلعة قالج بكنسل وبسير ويا ربعي....؟؟؟؟اكييييد قهر..

----------


## سنيورينا

ههههههههههه هالوعود اسمعها اول الاسبوع واخره تتكنسل
خلاص تعودت خخخخخخخخخ لو نفذ الوعد استغرب لوووووول


تصلون جماعه ويا بعض..

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> هيه.....زعلت منه بس ما كملنا يومين واستسمح مني...لووووول ما يصبر....بس عقبها رد عادي
> ساعتها جد اتمنيت لو اتم زعلانه احسنلي من اني ارضى وارد ازعل...خخخخخخخخخخ....
> 
> مممممممم
> جد مرة زوجج وعدج بطلعة قبل يوم الطلعة باسبوع وانتي تترين هاليوم وحزة ما يا يوم
> الطلعة قالج بكنسل وبسير ويا ربعي....؟؟؟؟اكييييد قهر..


ليــــــــــــــــش السؤال اللي يألـّب المواااااااااجع ده  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
وايد وايد وايد سواها . . من حرّتي عاد أسير أدهن لج خمرتي دهان 
وأحط راسي وأرقد  :Big Grin: 

سؤالي :-
يوم تسافرون . . منو منكم اللي يخطط ؟  :Smile:

----------


## مبروكين

> هيه.....زعلت منه بس ما كملنا يومين واستسمح مني...لووووول ما يصبر....بس عقبها رد عادي
> ساعتها جد اتمنيت لو اتم زعلانه احسنلي من اني ارضى وارد ازعل...خخخخخخخخخخ....
> 
> مممممممم
> جد مرة زوجج وعدج بطلعة قبل يوم الطلعة باسبوع وانتي تترين هاليوم وحزة ما يا يوم
> الطلعة قالج بكنسل وبسير ويا ربعي....؟؟؟؟اكييييد قهر..


لا الحمدالله ولامره اصلا مااايرووووم بندس فالسياره ويوم بيطلع من البيت 
بطلعله وااااااع  :12 (80):  :12 (80):  :12 (80): 
عاد هو جيه بيستوي شكله >>>> :12 (78):  :12 (78):  :12 (78): omg!!
كييف تخلين ريلج يقولج كلام حلوو

----------


## مبروكين

اوي جاوبنا ويابعض

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> لا الحمدالله ولامره اصلا مااايرووووم بندس فالسياره ويوم بيطلع من البيت 
> بطلعله وااااااع 
> عاد هو جيه بيستوي شكله >>>>omg!!
> كييف تخلين ريلج يقولج كلام حلوو


ما أقدر له بحيلة . . يوم يبى يقول يقوووول من نفسه  :Frown: 

أعيد سؤالي :-
يوم تسافرون منو منكم يخطط ؟  :Smile:  اوقفوا بالدور
عاد لا تتعافدون ع السؤال  :Big Grin:

----------


## هي لا

ههههههههههههه ولا مره سافرنا الا فشهر العسل بس خططنا رباعه ^_^

اممممممم اممممممم كم عندج عيال لوووول

----------


## صابرة 222

عندي ولدين الله ايخليهم
سؤالي منو ريلها يطلب منها انها ما اتيب عيال
يعنيي تحديد النسل اونلى 2؟؟؟؟

----------


## هي لا

فالوقت الحالي يقولي بسنا اثنين بس لين يكبرون شوي 

ريلج يحب الشعر المصبوغ ؟؟

----------


## مبروكين

> فالوقت الحالي يقولي بسنا اثنين بس لين يكبرون شوي 
> 
> ريلج يحب الشعر المصبوغ ؟؟


هي عادي يحب 
كم عمر ريلج؟

----------


## هي لا

30 شييبه لااا ^_^

نفس السؤال كم عمر ريلج؟؟

----------


## حزن قلبي

26 سنة
كد ريلج شحط ويلات و انتي وياه؟

----------


## هي لا

لاا ريلي مايحب هالسوالف بس الحين ولدي متعلم يقول لابوه بابا اثرع اثرع <<< اسرع هههه

متى اخر مره تغديتي ولا تعشيتي بمطعم ويا ريلج؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

الاسبوع اللي طاف 

نفس السؤال

----------


## حزن قلبي

في رمضان و بعدين ربيت و تامة في بيت اهلي لين ما اخلص الاربعين
كد رحتي ويا ريلج فندق روتانا ( اي فرع).

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

هيه عرسي كان في فندق روتانا (العين)

س.قد يوم اضاربتي ويى ريلج وزعلتي عليه بسبب كثرت طلعاته؟؟

----------


## أم أتولي

وايد بس ماشي فايده
في مره سويتي أكله لزوجج وقفطج وقالج ماحلوه وانت تعبانه عليها؟

----------


## زلال2008

> وايد بس ماشي فايده
> في مره سويتي أكله لزوجج وقفطج وقالج ماحلوه وانت تعبانه عليها؟




لا وااايد يجااملني عسب الاكل ....

س: يوم تطلعووون ووين اتحطوون الصغاريه ؟؟
ناويه اطلع ومحتاره *_^

----------


## أم_رواضي

انسير البر مانعرف غير هالمكان هههههههه
وبعده ماعدنا صغاريه..ان شاءالله في الدرب...


سؤالي هو :- شو أغلى وأحلى هدية عطيتها لريلج؟ وشوه كانت ردة فعله؟

----------


## مرت رستم

أنا عطيته ساعة ماركة غالية .. مسكين استانس و اتخبل .. 

ردة فعله . 

أهداني سيارة مرسيدس اس كلاس اللي كان في خاطري من زمان .. فديته الله يخليه 

سؤالي : شو يكون موقفه يوم راد من الشغل وإنتي ريحتج طبيخ و بصل خخخخخخخ ؟

----------


## baby-rak-

الحمدالله ولا مره سويت هالحركه كله اخلص شغلي قبل لا يوصل اتسبح
وابخر البيت واتبخر انا بروحي واجهز له الحمام(عزكم الله)
==========================================
شو الطبع اللي ما يدانيه فيج ريلج ؟؟ :Big Grin:

----------


## فتاة الشمال

امممم الطبع اللي ما يدانيه فيني إن تنزل دمعتي علا اي موقف اضايج منه ولو كان تافه وانا مابي اصيح بس عيوني فاضحتني ماروم اتحكم فيها بس قلبي يكون مقبوض يعني عسب ارتاح لازم اصيح هههه ودوووم يقولي دلوعه ههههه 
ومرات يقص علي الشيطان واسرع اف قراراتي واني ما احب البس الشيله دوووم عاقتنها ادلع عليه ههههه ^_^ طبعا مب برع البيت .

( اتخيلي اول بداية حياتج وياه تسكنين اف بيت ابروحج طبعا لا تعرفين تطبخين ولا اتغسلين ولا شي شو بيكون شعورج و طبعا ابدون خدم لان بس انتي وريلج ومايباله خدامه وانتي تدرسين الصبح واتردين العصر ومرات ريلج يبات في الدوام ) ^_+

----------


## keep_rak

فتاة الشمال ما حطيتي سؤالج

أنا بحطي..

امممممم ((تحبين ريلج يسافر ويا ربعه؟؟))

----------


## مبروكين

> فتاة الشمال ما حطيتي سؤالج
> 
> أنا بحطي..
> 
> امممممم ((تحبين ريلج يسافر ويا ربعه؟؟))


noooooooooooooo
وين سافرتو شهر العسل

----------


## شيطونة

رحنا ماليزيا

كيف اتراضين ريلج اذا كان زعلان؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

احلى ايام ايام الملجه وايد ذكريات حلوه بس اكثر شي لما كان ايي يتعشى عندي يقعد لفترات طويله وعقب يروح بس هالفتره الي قاعدين فيها يستوي فيها وايد اشياء حلوه ههههههه بس ما بخبركم اهم شي الوناسه الضحكه والذكريات الحلوه وبعد من الذكريات الحلوه لما نسير مع بعض عسب نجهز حق عرسنا والله كانت ايام حلوه ابصراحه وللحين الايام حلوه امبينا ومرتاحين والحمدلله وماينقصنا الا الذريه الصالحه 

انا وايد طولت ههههههههههههههههه
المهم سؤالي هو......

.......هل تتدخلين في امور ملابس ريلج يعني تختارين الوان كناديره وبدلاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشو اللون اللي يحبه ريلج في ملابسه؟؟؟؟؟؟.......

----------


## أطياف الربيع

لا ، ما أتدخل إلا إذا سألني ..

أما بالنسبةة للألوان فهو يحب الأبيض <<< لازم لأنه هو السائد في الصيف وفي الشتاء الأسود والبني والكحلي الغامق 

والبيج النحاسي <<< وطبعا مع كل لون لازم يكون فيه شال نقوشه مناسبه <<< الشال مثل الشماغ الأبيض بس له 

ألوان وإطاره منقوش بألوان مختلفة .. والرجال يحاول ينسق بين لون الثوب والشال ..


س / وش يحب زوجك من العطور ؟؟ وهل يحب التنوع في الروائح ولا على وتيرة وحدة ؟؟

----------


## مبروكين

> لا ، ما أتدخل إلا إذا سألني ..
> 
> أما بالنسبةة للألوان فهو يحب الأبيض <<< لازم لأنه هو السائد في الصيف وفي الشتاء الأسود والبني والكحلي الغامق 
> 
> والبيج النحاسي <<< وطبعا مع كل لون لازم يكون فيه شال نقوشه مناسبه <<< الشال مثل الشماغ الأبيض بس له 
> 
> ألوان وإطاره منقوش بألوان مختلفة .. والرجال يحاول ينسق بين لون الثوب والشال ..
> 
> 
> س / وش يحب زوجك من العطور ؟؟ وهل يحب التنوع في الروائح ولا على وتيرة وحدة ؟؟


يتي عالعــووووق ..!
تعرفين انه ريلي ماعنده عطـر معين يوم بيتعطر يتعطر من كـل العطـور مره وحده ..! 
سؤال
اذا كنتي تبين تطلعين وريلج راقد مب طايع ينش شو بتسوين لا وشوي وبتنفجرين بعد؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

ما باليد حيله هههههههههههههه اترياه الين ما ينش من ارقاده شو اسويله لازم اخليه يرتاح عسب ما يعصب ههههههههههه واذا وذا طول في الرقاد باخذ السياره وبطلع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا اكيد الطلعه مب مع ريلي مب شي لا اكيد بترياه الين ما ينش على راحته 

س..............اذا اكتشفتي ان ريلج يلعب بذيله من وراج لا قدر الله شو بتسوين وكيف بتتصرفين *ـــــــــــــــ* .....؟؟؟؟

----------


## مبروكين

> ما باليد حيله هههههههههههههه اترياه الين ما ينش من ارقاده شو اسويله لازم اخليه يرتاح عسب ما يعصب ههههههههههه واذا وذا طول في الرقاد باخذ السياره وبطلع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا اكيد الطلعه مب مع ريلي مب شي لا اكيد بترياه الين ما ينش على راحته 
> 
> س..............اذا اكتشفتي ان ريلج يلعب بذيله من وراج لا قدر الله شو بتسوين وكيف بتتصرفين *ـــــــــــــــ* .....؟؟؟؟


بــــــواجهه بالادلــه وبقوله شو تتحراني راقــده وبعطيـه من هاك الكـلام اللي يســـم (الله يبعد عنا الخيانات)
ترقصيييين حق ريلج؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور*دبي

> بــــــواجهه بالادلــه وبقوله شو تتحراني راقــده وبعطيـه من هاك الكـلام اللي يســـم (الله يبعد عنا الخيانات)
> ترقصيييين حق ريلج؟؟؟؟؟




طبعااااا
ارقص 

هو في شي احلى من الرقص


بس لا تفرحون 
يوم ارقص
وطالع يتخقق يسوي عمره ا يطالع منجي ماطاعه عسب يطالعني

اذا ريلج سافر ش تسوي من المفاجآت يوم يرد ؟؟؟ ولا ماتيوين شي

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

امممممم ريلي سافر مرتين ,, بروحه 
اول مره عدلت الحجره وطبعا كفر يديد وشموع وحركات تعرفين عاد وعطوور وجي ,, 
وثاني مرة كنت توني طالعه من الاربعين ومتعددددله >> والله كنت وايد حلوة حليلي خخخ  :Big Grin: 
المهم قاصه شعري وصابغه وقميص نوم ع كيفج وبعد الاربعين يعني في كل الحالات كان مشتاق بس اهتميت هالمره فنفسي اكثر من الغرفه والبيت 
وبعدين انا اهم شي عندي الريحه ,, ريحه الغرفه تماأأأأأأأأأأأأأأم = نفسيه تمام =)

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

وي نسيت اسأل ,,, 


اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ,, 

اذا صرخ ريلج عليج وتوحش شو تسوين لو انتي الغلطانه وصار موقف بينكم جي شو ردة فعلج ؟؟

----------


## Miss Cavalli

اوييه اويييه .. 

ان شاء الله ما يستويلي هالشي لنه وايد بتلوم و بتم ساكته ما برمس لنه انا غلطانه ...... ماعرف شو بسوي ..  :Frown:  اويه حسيت انه استوا لووووووووول

-------------

اذا كان ريلج يوعان و راد من الدوام و ما سويتي شي كنتي راقده او سايره الصالون .. شو بتسوين ؟؟

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

عادي انا ريلي ما يعصب لو ما طبخت ولو مافي اكل فالبيت بقوله بكل سهوله اطلب لك شي من الكافتريا ولا سير هات لك غداا >> هع هع اوني قويه ,,, لا تصدقين مب دوم يوم راضي علي عادي بقوله جيه بس يوم مبووز لأ غصبن عن خشمي بسوي غداا  :Big Grin: 

شوو الكلــمه الي ما تنسينها من ريلج ؟!

----------


## حزن قلبي

الكلمة اللي ما انساها ......... للاسف كلمة (عاقر)، قالها لي بعد اربع شهور زواج و كان يمزح بس انا خذيتها جد و مول ما نسيتها، و عرفت اني حامل بعدها بفترة ، و الحين عندي بنوتة عمرها شهر.

شو احلى قبل العرس ولا بعد العرس.؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

بعد العرس طبعا خخخخخخ


امممممممم خلصتوا الاسئله ....


شي تحسين ريلج مدمن عليه ( نوم . تدخين . رياضه . ربع ...إلخ ) ؟

----------


## مرت رستم

ريلي مدمن رياضة .. بس أقول الحمدلله رياضة و لا يكون شئ ثاني .. بعدين زينة الرياضة جان زين أكون شراته

خبروني .. 

يوم ما يطيع ريلج يطلعج و لا يوديج مكان .. خبرينا شو اتسوين و كيف اتحاولين تقنعينه ؟ خلنا انشوف مكركن خخخخ

----------


## زلال2008

اخلي بنتي تصيح وتسوي فلم هندي وهو كله ولابنته *_^
سوالي : متي ااااخر مسج مطرشنه لج ريلج وشو فيه >> شرايج فهاا المكر0^_^0

----------


## دلوعه الموت

توه قبل شوي هو في الدوام فسألته شو تسو جان يرد علي يكون انا في الاجتماع


امممممممممممممم 


ريلج من النوع الي كله ولا دموعج ولا عادي تعود ع دموعج ومب فارقه معاه ؟

----------


## زلال2008

> توه قبل شوي هو في الدوام فسألته شو تسو جان يرد علي يكون انا في الاجتماع
> 
> 
> امممممممممممممم 
> 
> 
> ريلج من النوع الي كله ولا دموعج ولا عادي تعود ع دموعج ومب فارقه معاه ؟



مااااحب حد يشوف دموعي عشان ماابين للي جدامي اني ضعيفه >>لاتصدون وايد

سوالي؟؟؟؟>>

وووين ريلج الحين ؟؟ خلصت لاسئله ^_^

----------


## Bяѕτϵϳe Dɑl3

هــاذو جبالي  :Big Grin: 

اممممـ

ماعرف كيف اقول السؤال !!

ريلج ولا امج  :12 (59):  ؟

----------


## فن القفطان

ريلي فصوب و امي فصوب

ممممممممم
شو جهزتي له ريووق اليووم؟

----------


## نوس العروس

بعده راقد ما اتريق
منو أكبر انتي وإلا ريلج؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

انا اكبر عنه

منو احلى انتي والا ريلج

ههههههههههههه

----------


## هي لا

نتشابه لانوو ابني عمييييييي خخخخخخخ يعني اثنيناتنا حلوييييين


تسوقين سيياره؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

هيه اسووووووق بس كرهت السواقه من الزحمه

وين اتحبين اتسيرين فالويكند

----------


## هي لا

بيت اهليه وساعات السوق واحيانا نسير صوب دبي على حسب الريل شو يقول ^_^

تعرفيين تطبخيين ؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

احب الطبخ واعرف اطبخ بس على حسب المزاج الحين وانا في بيت اهلي بس حق ريلي ان شاء الله بطبخ له


شو الاحلى لما كنت بنت والا لما اتزوجتي؟

----------


## هي لا

اممم كل شي له حلاااه بس مع العيال مادري عن نفسي احس الحياه احلى ^_^

تدرسيين ولا تشتغلييين ؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

كنت ادرس بس وقفت عشان العرس واشتغل بعد

نفس السؤال؟

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

موقفه مؤقتا بسبب العرس والحمل  :Smile: 
اممـ 
شخصيتج مثل شخصية ريلج ولا العكس وتحسين بصعوبه فالتعامل معاه ولا عادي ؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

لا غير عن بعض

انا اسولف واايد وهو كله ساكت 

انا واايد عصبيه واتنرفز ابسرعه بس ما شاء الله عليه هو هادي وما يبين اللي داخله


مب عارفه اتفاهم وياااه بس 


شو شهادتج؟

----------


## أم توتة

ثانوية عامة** علمي ** 85% 


دفعة 2006 >>> قصة حياتي ,,,



شو اللي ما تحبينه ف عمتج ام ريلج ؟؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> ثانوية عامة** علمي ** 85% 
> 
> 
> دفعة 2006 >>> قصة حياتي ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> شو اللي ما تحبينه ف عمتج ام ريلج ؟؟


وايد أشياء <---- أخاف كل شي  :12 (61): 
.
.
.
سؤالي :-
مريتي في موقف العيون الزايغة ؟ أقصد جد
زاغت عين ريلج على وحدة من البنات وانتوا 
يالسين في مكان ؟  :Smile:

----------


## سمره كيوت

ابصراحه لا والله ما صارت جدامي يمكن من وراي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

في مره سويتي لريلج مفاجأه انج حجزتيله في الفندق وسويتيله جو وجي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشو كانت ردت فعله؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> ابصراحه لا والله ما صارت جدامي يمكن من وراي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> في مره سويتي لريلج مفاجأه انج حجزتيله في الفندق وسويتيله جو وجي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشو كانت ردت فعله؟؟؟؟؟


يووووو . . لا تعدّين ^-^
ردّة فعله إنه يتفاجأ . . ولونه يتغيّر . . تقولين سارط هال  :Big Grin: 
وآآآآآآخر شي يستانس  :Smile:  <--- انسي إنه يمدح عاد  :Big Grin: 
.
.
.
سؤالي :-
منو رومانسي أكثر . . انتي ولا هو ؟ <---- طوفوه جانه مكرر  :Big Grin:

----------


## اميرة الشوق

انا رومانسية بس ريلي اكثر مني بواااااااااااايد

سؤالي منو احلى انتي والا ريلج

----------


## الفـ روح ــقيد

شو هالسؤال .. الي ماي الا علي .. في وجهة نظر الناس ... انا لوووووووووووووول ..

شو احلى هدية عطاج اياه ريلج؟؟

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

احلى هديــــــــه امممممم يوم عرف اني حامل ياب لي ساعه وحجز لي فندق وسوالي مفاجأه يعني ما كنت اعرف انه هو حاجز وكان مكلم الريسبشن انه هني مون 

امممممم

ريلج واايد ويا هله ولا

----------


## نور*دبي

> احلى هديــــــــه امممممم يوم عرف اني حامل ياب لي ساعه وحجز لي فندق وسوالي مفاجأه يعني ما كنت اعرف انه هو حاجز وكان مكلم الريسبشن انه هني مون 
> 
> امممممم
> 
> ريلج واايد ويا هله ولا




امممممممم لا مب ذاك الزود لالا يحبهم بس طبعا انا اكثر يعني ما يحب وحده منهم لنها ماتحبني 

بس لا يحبهم 

بس مب وايد وياهم 

الحمدالله ماشي مشاكل الله لا ييب المشاكل

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

وين سؤالـج ؟

----------


## شمايل راك

احم احم
حد هنا؟

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

هي حد هنا ^.^
امممم 
انا بسأل 
عندج عيال ؟؟ واذا عندج ,, كم الفتره بينهم يعني كم تباعدين بين كل حمل ؟؟

----------


## ام وافي

هيه عندي الحمدالله 2 والثالث ف الطريج من بينهم كلهم يوم يكملون تسع او عشر شهور احمل يعني يوم ايي اللي بعده عمرة سنه ونص ماادري اذا فهمتوا والا

امممممممممممممم اذا عندج وبد والا بنت 3 سنوات ونص البجر شوشعورج اذا وديتيه الحضانه ما يانبج ضميرج؟
اذا ما عندج اذا تبين تطلعين ويا ريلج شو تقولين له؟

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

اقوله ممكن نطلع  :Smile: 
تلبسين قمصان نوم لريلج ؟؟ وشو يكون رده ؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

هيه البس

اممممم سواء عيبه ولا ماعيبه يجاملني .. يعني ما اخذ منه حق ولا باطل


مممم اذا كنتي تعبانه وماطبختي شو تكون رده فعل ريلج ؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

يوم ولادتي .. كان صدق خايف علي
شفته يصيح بس مايبا يراويني فديته  :Smile: 

نفس السؤاااال ؟

----------


## الأصالة

لما في حفلة الملجه مع اني كنت اول مره اتلاقه وياه

بس كان خايف علي واحنا نازلين من الكوشه عشان نقص الكيكه

وكان ماسك ايدي مع اني كنت مستحيه في نفس الوقت خايفه اني اطيح  :Smile: 


متى اخر مره زرتي أهلج وبتي عندهم

----------


## bellegirl

أبويا مات الله يرحمه و يغفر له بشفاعته اللهم آمين و أمي مسافرة عند خالتي إلي متغربة صارلها 6شهور لأنها ترتاح عندها يعني 6 شهور مابت ببيتنا بس هدا مايمنع إني بودي الشغالة تنضفه مرة بالأسبوع...
شو ردة فعل زوجك حين تبكين جدامه؟

----------


## موزة سويدان

يحضني ياحليله اكسر خاااطره لاني ماصيح الا يوم يكون شي صدق كبيييييييير و جرحني

هممممممممممممم .. يوم تتمكيجين و تتعدلين حق عرس ..و يشوفج ريلج بالفستان و كااامل كشختج شو ردة فعله؟  :Smile:

----------


## Hno0odah

يمدحني ويييلس يقرا عليه يخاف من العين هههه 
في نفس الوقت ينتقدني باني ليش ما اسويله في البيت جيه 
<<< بس ترى ظروف بيتهم ما اتساعد وهو عارف ودايما يقول يوم بنطلع اكيد بنعيش حياتنا على راحتنا خخخخ 

السؤال :: شو الشيء اللي طلبتيه من ريلج وردج فيه ؟؟ وما يبغيج تفتحين الموضوع مره ثانيه ؟؟

----------


## أم الشيخ سعيد

هههههههههههههههه
يقول ماا شاء الله انتي واايد حلوه ..ليش ما تكونين جذه كل يوم ههههههههه واحيانا يقول خليهم يسيرون ويلسي عندي 
 :Frown: 

اذا كان عندج 10 دراهم شوه بتشترين له من الجمعيه

----------


## شيطونة

بشتريله رد بول
هههههه

بكرر سؤال هنوووووده لأني ما أريد أجاوب على سؤالين
السؤال :: شو الشيء اللي طلبتيه من ريلج وردج فيه ؟؟ وما يبغيج تفتحين الموضوع مره ثانيه ؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

اني اطلع روحي بدون مايكون حد ويايه ،، يغار  :Smile: 
نفس السؤاال ..

----------


## تو تو

السؤال :: شو الشيء اللي طلبتيه من ريلج وردج فيه ؟؟ وما يبغيج تفتحين الموضوع مره ثانيه ؟؟

اقص شعري او اصبغه ممنوع منعا باتا....................

سؤالي::::: كيف تهتمين ف ريلج

----------


## سمره كيوت

اكيد اسوي الي هو يباه اغسل ملابسه واكويهم واطبخله تراني طباخه ههههههههههههههه رقم 1 هههههههه واذا مرض لاقدر الله اداريه واسهر عليه ومرات اسويله مفاجآت عسب يستانس واسمع كلامه وما اقوله لا واحطه في عيوني يعني جي واكيد ممكن اهتم بريلي عن طريق وايد اشياء والحمدلله على كل حال..............................

س.....اذا كنتي تشتغلين وريلج قالج قدمي استقالتج شو بتكون ردت فعلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واذا ما تشتغلين هل يا ترى ريلج يطلب منج انج تشتغلين عسب تساعدينه في مصاريف البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


والله يوفق الجميع.................بنات ادعولي الله يرزقني بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## عيون قصيد

لا انا متخرجة السنة 
كل ما قلتله بسير اشتغل يقولي مالج حاية في شغل 

اذا عندج عيااال شو تسوين فيهم يوم تبين اتسوين عشاء رومنسي

----------


## غناة دبي

ريلي رومانسيته ما تظهر إلا ع الشبرية 

او اكون زعلانه ولا جيييه ما شي رومانسية 

بس حمدلله نحن الأثنين نموت فبعض 

يعني لو نتعشا سوالف عادية وللحين ما عندي

عيال ،،

سؤالي هو ؟؟

ريلج رومنسي ولا لا ؟؟

----------


## المصارعه

حمدالله رومنسي بس مب في كل شي يعني رومنسي فاشياء 



امممم
شو صفه الي تمنينها في ريلج

----------


## سحــر العيـون

انه ايفضفض شوي...لانه كتوم  :Frown: 


كيف اتحسسين ريلج انج ماتصبرين عنه وان هو كل شي في حياتج؟؟؟

الشاطره اتجاوبني  :Smile:

----------


## عود منثور

انى احاتيه يوم يكون ساير في خط واضاربه اذا ما كل او اهتم بصحته لان هو يحليله يسوي ريجيم وانا مايهمني اهم شي انه ياكل ويتغذي.

سؤالي هو 

اذا عندج عيال وريلج طلب منج اتخلينهم عند امج_امه وتسافرون اسبوع شو ردة فعلج؟؟
واذا ما عندج تخيلي لو صار عندج عيال هل بتوافقين ولا لأ؟؟

----------


## مزون دبي

انا ما عندي عيال بس اتخيل اني بوافق اكيد لازم نقضي وقت بروحنا و نرجع الرومانسية فحياتنا!

اممممم شو اسأل!

ريلج من اهلج ولا غريب ؟

----------


## awashy

لا ريلي غريب....بس بالنسبة لي كل حياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي...

.................................................. ..

ريلج شو بالنسبة لج..............

----------


## روضه الحب

ريلي بالنسبه لي دنيتي وحياتي كلها .... 

شو اخر هديه اهديتها ريلج؟

----------


## عنود الشوق

آخـر هديه كانت جلابيـه بيت خخخخ

سؤالـــي ::
شو نيك نيم ريلج في موبايلــج  :Big Grin:  ؟؟؟

----------


## روضه الحب

سؤالج ظحكني وايد حلو ..... عادي النيك نيم اسمه (..........)

كيفي تسوين ليله رومانسيه وتكون في نقس الوقت مفاجاه؟

----------


## ليدي بيرد

أممممم بعدني مالجة .. وإلا جان جاوبتج خخخ

شو أكثر شي تحسسين منه إذا بدر من زوجج ؟

----------


## Cute Mamy

يوم يدلع حد جدامي  :Frown: 

انتي حشريه وااااايد بخصوصيات ريلج ولا مؤدبة في حالج ؟؟!!!؟!؟!؟!؟!

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

طبعا رهووو يشوووفني حشريه موووووووت 

بس ,, انا اشووووف عمري قمـــــــــــــــــــة فالادب  :Big Grin: 

تنسين جرووح ريلج ولااا اتم عالقه في بالج يعني لوو مره اتضاربتووو وغلطتو انتو الاثنين على بعض ؟؟

----------


## FrAsHa

طـــــــــــــــــبعا انسى...بس عمري ما غلطت عليه ولا غلط عليه...

على شو يعصب...يعني شو اكثر شي يخليه يعصب؟

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

اممممم ريلي يعصب نو وي دا نا متقوووزه تلـــــــــــــــــجه  :Big Grin: 

انتي مزاجية ؟ ؟

----------


## كيوت ومن

هيه مزاجيه  :Smile: 

شو اكثر صفه اتحبينه في ريلج

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

طيب طيــــــــــــــــبة الكــــــــون وحنـــــــــــــون وقلبـــــــه ابيض ومايظــن فالناس ابدن 

امممم 

منو طيب اكثر انتي ولا ريلج ؟

----------


## Miss Cavalli

اشوف انه هو اطيب . هههههههه 

اذا عندج بيبي او بييج بيبي او تفكرين تيبين بيبي ... تبينه يكون يشبهج ولا يشبه ريلج .. و ليييييييييش .. ؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

اباه يشبه ريلي .. عشان كل ما اشوفه اذكره وكل ما اشتاقله اشوف ويهه خخخخخخ

في مره صرخ ريلج عليج ؟

----------


## الأصالة

لا خيبببببه من الحين بعدنا توه الناس ع الصراخ

منو اتحبين اكثر اخوج والا ريلج  :Smile:

----------


## روضه الحب

كلهم غالين ..... 

كيف ادلعين ريلج ؟؟

----------


## عمري_وغلاي

بطريقتي الخاصه :-p

لوووول .. 

واللي عقبي .. ؟؟ 

كيف تدلع ريلها ؟؟ لول

----------


## دلوعه الموت

خخخخخ بكل مايتمناه 


امممممممم


وين تروحون في الويكند ؟ <<< ابا افكار خخخخ

----------


## Miss Cavalli

ما نروح مكان كل واحد يسير بيت اهله و هو ايي بيت اهلي و انا اسير بيت اهله لنه طول الويك ويا بعض .. نطلع في الويك نسير السينما + الجمعية + نتمشى في ربوع العاصمه لووووووووول 

------------

يوم تسيرون السينما منو الي يختار الفلم ؟؟ و اذا هو اختار شي ما يعيبج شو تسوين ؟

----------


## عمري_وغلاي

اجبر نفسي وادخله  :Frown:  

لووول .. 

هممممم .. 

وين ناويه تطلعين اليوم ؟؟

----------


## الأصالة

مب ناويه اطلع تعباااانه واايد  :Frown: 


تشتغلين؟

----------


## Miss Cavalli

لا ربة بيييييييييييييت بس قريب ان شاء الله .. 


شو الشي او الهوايه الي تسوينها و تحسين ريلج يغار منها

----------


## مهرووووووه

*فديته ريلي مايغار مني ف اي شي اسويه لأنه عاقل وهو اكبر بوايد من هالاشياء 


اممممممممممممممم نفس السؤال للي بعدي*

----------


## همسة حب

امممممممممم
ريلي يتمنى يتكلم انجلزي مثلي دوووووووم يقولي يا حظج 

يغـــــــــــــــار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!خخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

شو احلى شي سواه لج ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Cute Mamy

انه خذني ,,  :Smile: 


تعصبين اذا ريلج ياب طاري وحدة في رقاده ؟؟ اسمها مثلااااا

----------


## دلوعتهـ^.^

ماعرف شو بتكون ردة فعلي ولا مره صارت لي !!

هل انتي من مؤدين انه الحرمه لازم تستقل ماديا عن زوجها يعني لو شو ماتساعده ماديا ومعاشها لها وبس ؟

----------


## واثقة الخطى

لا طبعا فلوسي وفلوسه واحد 

اممممممممممممممممممممممممم 

متى شفتي دموع ريلج ؟!؟

----------


## Miss Cavalli

الحمدلله ولا مره ...... و لا ابا اشوفها  :Frown: 

ريلج يحب السلطه ؟ لوووووووووووووووول *وحده متعقده*

----------


## فلة امنة

لا----------طبعا
شو هية الصفات الحلوة المشتركة بينكم

----------


## واثقة الخطى

البرود 
نوع من الهدوء  :Smile:  


ريلج يحب اليهال 

يعني يباج اتيبيله فريق قدم وطايرة ولا ؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ههههههههههههه افرقه مب فريق

ريلج رومانسي ؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

احاول وياه واتاسف منه بس ما اهده لين يرضى

منو عصبي اكثر انتي ولا ريلج ؟

----------


## Class Lady

يمكن أنا أكثر عنه بشوي


منو رومانسي أكثر انتي و الا ريلج ؟

----------


## واثقة الخطى

انا طبعا وها اللي متعبني 
ريلي في رومانسسيه لكن تطلع ف الشهر مرة 


( النقاب - الغشوة )عند بعلج المصون اجباري ولا اختياري

----------


## اميرة الورد1

اجباري وماينفع اطلع بدونه...........
شو تسوين اذا كنتي مضايقة وما سأل شو فيج يعني طاف؟؟؟

----------


## baby-rak-

أنا اتغشى بس هو يباني اتنقب بس مو اجباري
============================
شو هداج ريلج أخر مره؟؟

----------


## اميرة الورد1

> أنا اتغشى بس هو يباني اتنقب بس مو اجباري
> ============================
> شو هداج ريلج أخر مره؟؟



جاوبنا مع بعض

----------


## الأصالة

> اجباري وماينفع اطلع بدونه...........
> شو تسوين اذا كنتي مضايقة وما سأل شو فيج يعني طاف؟؟؟




بزعل الصراحه


ريلج يحب يرد عليج لما يكون يالس مع ربعه

----------


## Looooonely

يرمسني شوي وع السريع خلاف يقول برمسج عقب هع هع هع


يطرشلج مسجات ولا كله انتي اللي تطرشين..؟؟

----------


## n3amoory

اطرشلي احيانا مسجات بس انا اكثر منه لاني مولعه بالمسجات

شو تتمنينله في يوم ميلاد زوجك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور*دبي

اممممممم اتمنى انه يحبني وانه الله يعطيني منه اولاد يحبهم ويحبني اكثر واكثر وووويخلص ديونه

----------


## Looooonely

ما حطيتي سؤال؟!!؟؟

انا بحط =)

صفة تتمنين تغيرينها في ريلج؟

----------


## غناة دبي

طلعاته ويا ربعه واتمنى ان يبتعد عنهم شويه ،،

ريلج يوم يطلع الدوام يسلم عليج ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## Miss Cavalli

هيه يوم يسير و يوم يرد هههههههههههه ... ان شاء الله نتم جي دوم مب بس اول ايام الزواج .. 

شو اسال شو اسال .. 

هيه ريلج يحب سوالف الماركات ؟؟ ولا بس عنده شي حلو و برايه لو مب ماركه ؟؟
و انتي اكشخ ولا ريلج؟

----------


## um_shahd

> ان شاء الله دووووووووووم يارب
> 
> ريلج يحب سوالف الماركات ؟؟ ولا بس عنده شي حلو و برايه لو مب ماركه ؟؟
> و انتي اكشخ ولا ريلج؟


 لا مب واايد وعادي عنده دام الشي عايبنه ..
هو كشخته غير وانا غير لووووووووول ..
بس هو مب من الرياييل الي دوم غتره وعقال ووو 

تحبين ريلج ؟؟
لووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## سمره كيوت

هيه واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد احبه واموووووووووووت فيه لوووووووووووووول

جاااااااااااااااااااان استحي

اشكثر تحبين ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

هيه واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد احبه واموووووووووووت فيه لوووووووووووووول الله لا يحرمني منه يارب

جاااااااااااااااااااان استحي

اشكثر تحبين ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ((أم_حمد))

أحبه كثر رمل البيد واكثر......
احبه حب صادق هوب منكر...
احبك حب ياقرة عيوني احس القلب من كثره تفجر......
اممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
من يحب الثاني اكثر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

ما اعلم شو بقلوب 

صفة اتنرفزج في ريلج

----------


## غناة دبي

السكوت ناادر ما يتكلم 

انا دووم أسولف ،،

لو ريلج بعيد عنج ما اتصلبج يوم تتضايقين ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## سحــر العيـون

اكيد بتضايق...بس بغذره بعد...لان الغايب عذره معاه...
اذا ما اتصل اكيد في شي مانعنه...دايما احطي احتمالات قبل لا اوسوس  :Smile: 



اذا قالج ريلج انا ماحبج بس انا.......................... اكمل الفراغ هاهاهاها

بس قالج انا اموووووووت فيج....


شو بتردين عليه؟؟؟

----------


## Hno0odah

امممممممممممممممممم
بقوله وانا بعد امووووووووت فيك 
والدنيا بلياك ما تسوى

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

هل ريلج يعصب يوم يشوفج تسولفين وتضحكين مع اخوانه ولاعاادي عنده؟؟؟

----------


## غناة دبي

> هل ريلج يعصب يوم يشوفج تسولفين وتضحكين مع اخوانه ولاعاادي عنده؟؟؟


اممم ولا مرة ما صارت بس احس عاادي عنده 

لانه هو دوم يعلق ع اخوه الثاني يعصب ع 

هالسوالف ،، 

كيف ريلج يراضيييج ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## سمره كيوت

اكيد يراضيني بالكلمه الحلوه ومرات يسويلي مفاجآت عسب ارضى ومرات اييبلي ورده يعني جي فديته ههههه
مع انه ما يزعلني وايد ..........

كم مره زعلج ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟الله لا اييب بينكم الزعل

----------


## غناة دبي

اممممممم تقريبين كل شهر مرة ولا مرتين 

بس آخر شي دوم انا اعتذر بس هو بعد طيب

بس احلى شي يوم انا ازعله حركاات عاااد 

اهنيه شراات اليهال بس تصدقييين هو اللي يراضيني 

مش أنا غريبين نحن ،، بس ما يعتذر موول ،،

ريلج يوم يعصب يزااعج عليح ؟.

مودتي

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

> ريلج يوم يعصب يزااعج عليح ؟


هيـه ههههه

س // من متى متزوجه ؟

----------


## كلام القلوب

من سنه و 3 شهور تقريبا 

شو احلى هديه وصلتج من ريلج وشوو المناسبه ..؟

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

> شو احلى هديه وصلتج من ريلج وشوو المناسبه ..؟


ساعـه على ذوقه 
والمناسبـه أنـا لي طالبتنهـا هههههه
أدلع عمري ^^

آممم متى آخر مره شفتي ريلج بكامل كشخته ؟

----------


## همسة حب

اليوم العصر 

متى اخرمره قالج احبج؟

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

قبل لا يرقد ><

ويـن طلعتوا آخر مره مع بعض ؟

----------


## مبروكين

اخــر مره ويا بعض 
اليوم يابني من الجامعـة  :Smile: 


ويييين رييييييييييييييييييييييلج؟

----------


## همسة حب

في الدوام

شو اصعب لحظه مريتها مع ريلج؟

----------


## غــ مرحوم ـلا

يالس يلعب هههه  :Smile: 

متى اخر مره ضحكتوا فيها من الخاطر

----------


## Miss Cavalli

تعـــــــــــديل

----------


## غــ مرحوم ـلا

ابيييييييييه انا ووحده جاوبنا ع السؤال نفسه  :Smile:

----------


## همسة حب

لا ايلس
شو اظرف موقف استولج مع ريلج

----------


## Miss Cavalli

خخخخخخخخ نفسي قبل شوي ....

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

> اذا كنتي مافيج رقاد و ريلج سار يرقد .. تسيرين ترقدين وياه بالغصب ولا تيلسين ؟؟


لا طبعن انسـدح عداله و افتح الـ لاب خخخخ

شوسويتي اول ماقمتي من الرقاد ( له طبعن ) ؟

----------


## Miss Cavalli

سرت اسويله ريوووووووق خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

شو اكثر شي يحب ياكله و انتي تعرفين تطبخينه

----------


## همسة حب

وين محد رد عليه

----------


## همسة حب

> سرت اسويله ريوووووووق خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> 
> شو اكثر شي يحب ياكله و انتي تعرفين تطبخينه


عمري ماطبختله

شو اظرف موقف مر عليج في شهر العسل

----------


## عيون قصيد

سلطة يونانية وسلطة المعكرونة 

شو اخر هدية عطيتها ريلج

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

> شو اظرف موقف استولج مع ريلج


زيـن ماطحت اليوم في الجمعيه هههههه
ماتخيل

سؤال مس كفالي ؟

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

ههههه

اتلخبط الموضوع 
بـالدور بنات وحده وحده 
كل وحده ويتا اربيعتها خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## همسة حب

> زيـن ماطحت اليوم في الجمعيه هههههه
> ماتخيل
> 
> سؤال مس كفالي ؟


 عمري ماطبختله
شو الي تشوفينه مميز في ريلج

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

الطول و عيونه

تحبين تهتمين بريلج ؟

----------


## غــ مرحوم ـلا

ابا العب بس استوت لخبطه منوو بيلعب معاي  :Frown:

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

أنـا أنـا بلعب

----------


## همسة حب

اكييييييييييييييييييييييد ما يبيلها كلام حتى على حساب وقتي
اصعب موقف مرتيه مع زوجيج

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

موقف صعب الحمدالله للحين مامريت و إن شـالله مامر =)

شو اخر خدمه سويتها لريلج ؟

----------


## um_shahd

> اكييييييييييييييييييييييد ما يبيلها كلام حتى على حساب وقتي
> اصعب موقف مرتيه مع زوجيج


 امممممممممم موقف واايد صعب والسبب عيون الناس وتدخلهم بحياتنا عادي كنا ننفصل بوقتهاا .. الحمدلله عدى على خير يوم اتذكر الحين اضحك


اذكريلنا حركه سواها ريلج حزه بخاطرج ؟؟

بنات حدثوا الصفحه وجاوبوا على اخر سؤال لاتلخبطون ...

----------


## شوم

موووووووووووول ما انساها
نازعني مره جدام اهله ............. بس بعدين حس انه غلط وراضاني بس بعدني ماانسيت هذا الموقف منه 

شو ردت فعلج اذا ريلج قالج فلانه طبخها احلا عن طبخج وانتي تحاولين دوووم انج تحسنين طبخج وتجربين اكلات وايد وتتعبين؟؟؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

ما اعتقد ان ريلي يسويها 
بس اذا قال بيحز بخاطري وااااااااااااااايد

شو تفكرين تهدين ريلج يوم العيد

----------


## um_shahd

على ذكر سالفه الطبخ ريلي دوووووم يقلي ماتعرفين تطبيخ لووووووووول شسوي اتعودت على كلامه بس مع الاياام بينسى طبخ امه وبيحب اكلي ههههههههههههه >> روح رياضيه 




> ما اعتقد ان ريلي يسويها 
> بس اذا قال بيحز بخاطري وااااااااااااااايد
> 
> شو تفكرين تهدين ريلج يوم العيد


 ابا اخذه طاوله كمبيوتر وكرسي لووووووول لانه الي عنده مكتبيه جايه عرض هو يفكر يغيرهاا الي تيي فالزاويه مادري يمكن اخذله ياها اذا ما خذاها قبلي .. ماعرف بعدني افكر 

كيف اتعلقين ريلج وتخلينه مخبول فيج؟؟لوووووووووووول

----------


## عيون قصيد

كل وحدة واسلوبها ^_^

شو اول هدية حصلتها من ريلج

----------


## um_shahd

> كل وحدة واسلوبها ^_^
> 
> شو اول هدية حصلتها من ريلج


طقم ساعه ويا اسوارتهاا... وتحفه زجاجيه حط صورته عاليمين وصورتي عاليسار ..

شو يحب ريلج من عطور ؟؟ ناخذ خبره لووووووووول

----------


## سمره كيوت

يحب العطور الفرنسيه اكثر شي يعني فيرساجي اليديد ويحب اسكادا ومن هالعطور ويحب عطر ما يقدر يودره ياخذه من اجمل اسمه قرة العين وايد حلو 
وبس

سؤالييييي.............امممممممممممم............... .......شو الصفه الي ابد ما تعجبج في ريلج ودوم تقوليله غيرها؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## افنان

يحب العطور المركزة 

شو كان شعورج يوم حملتي اول اعيالج بحضنج عقب الولادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um_shahd

> يحب العطور الفرنسيه اكثر شي يعني فيرساجي اليديد ويحب اسكادا ومن هالعطور ويحب عطر ما يقدر يودره ياخذه من اجمل اسمه قرة العين وايد حلو 
> وبس
> 
> سؤالييييي.............امممممممممممم............... .......شو الصفه الي ابد ما تعجبج في ريلج ودوم تقوليله غيرها؟؟؟؟؟


 باخذ لريلي من هاا العطر فالعيد قره العين ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

طيبته الي تذبحني ... احسه طيب وعلى نياته وهاا الزمن ماينفعله الطيب تلاقي دوم اعصب ليش ماتسوي جيـه ولا ليش ماقلت جيـه احس عمري بضارب وهو يقول الله يسامحهم 

شو البس الي يعيب ريلج ؟؟ شي محدد>> تتشرط لوووووووول

----------


## غناة دبي

> سؤالييييي.............امممممممممممم............... .......شو الصفه الي ابد ما تعجبج في ريلج ودوم تقوليله غيرها؟؟؟؟؟


ساااااكت ما يرمس وااااايد بس تعودت 

أول كلمة قالها ريلج ع الكوشة ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## غناة دبي

> شو البس الي يعيب ريلج ؟؟ شي محدد>> تتشرط لوووووووول


المخورات والبدل وخااصة البديات ،،

أول كلمة قالها ريلج ع الكوشة ؟؟

----------


## um_shahd

> يحب العطور المركزة 
> 
> شو كان شعورج يوم حملتي اول اعيالج بحضنج عقب الولادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 يلا بجاوب انا ..
المفروض شو كان شعوره لوووووول
كنت خايفه وما ابا احضنه الا الدكتوره اصرت وعمتي وتمور يرصون على ايدي عشان ايوده وانا مابا .. ايااااااااااااااام 

شو البس الي يعيب ريلج ؟؟ شي محدد>> تتشرط لوووووووول

----------


## غناة دبي

> شو البس الي يعيب ريلج ؟؟ شي محدد>> تتشرط لوووووووول


جاوبت بس بجاوب مرة ثانية يحب قمصان تنانيير خاصة البديات 

ويحب المخورات ما يداني البناطيل ولا قمصان النوم هع هع هع 

سؤال : ريلج يحب تلبسين قمصان نوم ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## um_shahd

> جاوبت بس بجاوب مرة ثانية يحب قمصان تنانيير خاصة البديات 
> 
> ويحب المخورات ما يداني البناطيل ولا قمصان النوم هع هع هع 
> 
> سؤال : ريلج يحب تلبسين قمصان نوم ؟؟
> 
> مودتي


 هيه يعني احيان مايعلق وايقول واااااااااو ,, بس احسه ينجذب اكثر بقمصان النوم .. وانا اتعودت ما انااام الا بقميص نوم ... فحبهن غصب لووووول




> أول كلمة قالها ريلج ع الكوشة ؟؟


 وااايد هههههههه كان يقول عيبااااااااااااات وانا استحي احس بفشله ذكرتيني ههههههههههههه
وانا من كثر ما استحيت من كلامه قلت لاخته قولي لاخوج لايكلمني ههههههههههههههه

اذا تبين اتفاجئين ريلج شو تسوين ؟؟

----------


## غناة دبي

> اذا تبين اتفاجئين ريلج شو تسوين ؟؟


اكشخ عمري اغيير لبسي وشعري واتحنا 

وارتب الحجره وابخرها وعااد 

ريلي يحب الكاكاو والعصائر اشتري واحط بثلاجتنا 

عسب نسهر ونشرب سوا بس من غير شموع وهالسوالف 

لوووووووولز وتستوي ليلة حلوه عندنا ،،

شو أكثر شي يحب فييج ريلج ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## سمره كيوت

اكثر شي طيبة قلبي وحبي الجنوني له .,,......الله لا يحرمنا من بعض
ريلج في كل مناسبه يهديج هديه؟؟؟؟؟؟واخر هديه شو كانت؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um_shahd

> اكثر شي طيبة قلبي وحبي الجنوني له .,,......الله لا يحرمنا من بعض
> ريلج في كل مناسبه يهديج هديه؟؟؟؟؟؟واخر هديه شو كانت؟؟؟؟؟


 جنز لين الركب وبدي وشنطه ونعاال ..

عادي ترقدين قبل ريلج ؟؟..

----------


## سمره كيوت

مستحيل ارقد قبله ولا مره سويتها ولو كنت تعبانه

شو اخر مسج طرشه لج ريلج ؟؟؟؟ خلصن الاسئله هههههههههههههههه

----------


## غناة دبي

اليوم طرشلي مسج 

وين اللي بيتصل فيني وليش تليفونج مغلق 

لاني امسات قلتله بتصلبك الصبح ،،

ريلج من النوع اللي يحب يلبس فانيلة ويزار ؟؟

وانتي يعجبج هالشي ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## عود منثور

لا ما احب يعجبني الريال اللي يلبس بيجامات
ريلي مب من النوع اللي يلبس وزار وفانيله اغلب الوقت بشورت وتي شيرت 
++++++
سؤالي شو الشي اللي يوم اتزوجتى كان ريلج يحبه وانتى لأ وبمرور الوقت اتعودتي عليه؟؟
يمكن تكون اكله ويمكن يكون مكان يحب يروحه او عطر او نوعيه افلام معينه الخ

----------


## ونااااسه

> لا ما احب يعجبني الريال اللي يلبس بيجامات
> ريلي مب من النوع اللي يلبس وزار وفانيله اغلب الوقت بشورت وتي شيرت 
> ++++++
> سؤالي شو الشي اللي يوم اتزوجتى كان ريلج يحبه وانتى لأ وبمرور الوقت اتعودتي عليه؟؟
> يمكن تكون اكله ويمكن يكون مكان يحب يروحه او عطر او نوعيه افلام معينه الخ


الافلام الاكشن ولين احين ما احبها بس مجبوره ايلس اشوف وياه لوعه وصدعه راس لا واذا مايلست تستوي سالفه يتحسبني واحد من ربعه الشباب خخخخخخخ

من عيالكم تحسين ريلج يحب البنات اكثر والا الاولاد؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> الافلام الاكشن ولين احين ما احبها بس مجبوره ايلس اشوف وياه لوعه وصدعه راس لا واذا مايلست تستوي سالفه يتحسبني واحد من ربعه الشباب خخخخخخخ
> 
> من عيالكم تحسين ريلج يحب البنات اكثر والا الاولاد؟


بعدنا عندنا بيبي واحد فديته ^-^
.
.
.
سؤالي :- 
إذا زعلتي انتي وريلج (لا سمح الله) منو يراضي الثاني ؟  :Smile:

----------


## ونااااسه

> بعدنا عندنا بيبي واحد فديته ^-^
> .
> .
> .
> سؤالي :- 
> إذا زعلتي انتي وريلج (لا سمح الله) منو يراضي الثاني ؟


ربي يحفظه لكم غناتي بستوي لج شراة العيايز هاتوا له حد يونسه خخخخخخخخ

لي غلطان يراضي لي مب غلطان بس مال دلع انا وايد ازعل وهو يراضيني ههههههه منكر حريم يعني 

شو اكثر شي يقهرج في ريلج ؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> ربي يحفظه لكم غناتي بستوي لج شراة العيايز هاتوا له حد يونسه خخخخخخخخ
> 
> لي غلطان يراضي لي مب غلطان بس مال دلع انا وايد ازعل وهو يراضيني ههههههه منكر حريم يعني 
> 
> شو اكثر شي يقهرج في ريلج ؟


أعوذ بالله . . ما لقيتي سؤال يبط الجبد أكثر من هذا ؟  :Big Grin: 
اسسسسسكتي على اللي يقهرني فيه اسكتي . . 
يقهرني إنه إذا غلطان . . ما يواجه ويعترف . . لأ . .
يمشي الأمور طبيعية جدا . . العيد العود  :Big Grin: 
.
.
.
سؤالي :-
هل إنتي مع فكرة إن الحرمة لها مالها الخاص
اللي ما يتدخل فيه الريال ؟ يعني الحرمة مستقلة 
ماديا وما تصرف شي أبدا على ريلها ؟ واذكري
السبب <--- راجعي قبل لا تسلمين الورقة خخخخ

----------


## الأصالة

> أعوذ بالله . . ما لقيتي سؤال يبط الجبد أكثر من هذا ؟ 
> اسسسسسكتي على اللي يقهرني فيه اسكتي . . 
> يقهرني إنه إذا غلطان . . ما يواجه ويعترف . . لأ . .
> يمشي الأمور طبيعية جدا . . العيد العود 
> .
> .
> .
> سؤالي :-
> هل إنتي مع فكرة إن الحرمة لها مالها الخاص
> ...


اذا سمعتي ان في حد طلع عليج رمسه مب زينه شو التصرف اللي بتتصرفينه بحيث ما اتكبرين المشكله ؟

----------


## الأصالة

بسم الله وين سارت الاجابه كانت طوووويله اختفت

هههههههه

انا جوابي هو ان الحرمه لازم اتساعد ريلها خاصه انها تطلع من البيت وتقصر في واجباتها اتجاهه واتجاه عياله

وبعدين الحياه تعاون وهذا كلام الوالد الله يحفظه

----------


## ونااااسه

> أعوذ بالله . . ما لقيتي سؤال يبط الجبد أكثر من هذا ؟ 
> اسسسسسكتي على اللي يقهرني فيه اسكتي . . 
> يقهرني إنه إذا غلطان . . ما يواجه ويعترف . . لأ . .
> يمشي الأمور طبيعية جدا . . العيد العود 
> .
> .
> .
> سؤالي :-
> هل إنتي مع فكرة إن الحرمة لها مالها الخاص
> ...


ايه ده يامريه هو احنا بتاع الكلام ده خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لا الصراحه احس حياتنا كلها شراكه يعني يت عالفلوس ؟ بعد السالفه فيها اذكر السبب الله يهداج يا أبله مريه ههههههه شوفي انا اقول اذا انا وليته على مستقبلي ونفسي وعيالي مابوليه على وسخ الدنيا ؟البيزات تي وتروح لكن هو لي باقي لي وتراه صدق سالفه البيزات هاي تسوي حساسيه بين الزوجين اذا كان واحد منهم كنجس وتحز في الخاطر بعد خلصنا العللي الحين ني للشق الثاني من السؤال حشا معلقه خخخ صح مصرفنا عليه لكن اذا عيبني شي او قصره شي مابينا بيزاتي وبيزاته الجيب واحد الحمدلله


الريال مايتكلم وايد عن مشاعره ولي يعيبه ولي مايعيبه قدرتي تعرفين هالاشياء وتفهمينه والا لا ؟

----------


## ونااااسه

> اذا سمعتي ان في حد طلع عليج رمسه مب زينه شو التصرف اللي بتتصرفينه بحيث ما اتكبرين المشكله ؟


مادري والله بخبر ريلي وبتشاور وياه سؤالي دااااااااااااااون ذير ههههه

----------


## سمره كيوت

الحين وين السؤال؟؟؟؟

----------


## ونااااسه

> الحين وين السؤال؟؟؟؟


هيّااااااااااااااتو




> الريال مايتكلم وايد عن مشاعره ولي يعيبه ولي مايعيبه قدرتي تعرفين هالاشياء وتفهمينه والا لا ؟

----------


## واثقة الخطى

هي الحمدلله اعرف ريلي من ملامح ويه 
اذا فرحان زعلاان يبا يقول شي عند مفاجات 



سوالي ياطويلاااااااااااات العمر 


مشكلااتج الزوجيه تحلينها روحج ولا تاخذين راي حد من هلج 
ولا هله امج امه اختج اخته ؟؟يعني ادخلين اشخاص ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ملاك222

احلها روحي ما حب حد يدخل في حياتي الخاصه 

سؤالي شو اول شي طلبتيه من ريلج يسويلج ياه؟

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

> سؤالي شو اول شي طلبتيه من ريلج يسويلج ياه؟


مـاأذكـر والله < نسـايه آنـا ^^

س // شـو الحرف امشترك بينـج وبيـن ريلج ؟

----------


## مبروكين

ولااااااحرف  :Smile: 


وين بتسيرون هالويكند؟

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

بيـت قوم أمـي =)
س // شو العذر إلي تعطينه ريلج أذا رفض لج طلب !!

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

مآفهمت لسؤآآلج  :Big Grin: 




كيف اتدلعين ريلـج ؟؟

----------


## واثقة الخطى

بطريقه سبيشل  :Smile:  


لايلخ يخبرج عن طلعاته بالتحديد ولا يكتفي بكلمه بطلع ؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

يخبرني وبالتفصيل  :Smile: 


نفس السؤاااال ؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

يخبرني بالتفصيل نفس الجواب ونفس السؤال

----------


## AMAL08

لا ما يخبرني بالتفصيل بس يقولي بيطلع وانا اللي اساله وين ساير وشو بتسوي
سؤالي كم يعطيج ريلج مصروف كل شهر

----------


## دلوعه الموت

مافي مبلغ معين بس مب اقل من 2000 بس هذا اجمعه واذا بغيت اي شي هو يشتريلي اياه

نفس السؤال ؟

----------


## افنان

بصراحة 500 درهم لاني انسانة قنوعة وما اطلع الا وياه واي شي ابغيه اطلبه منه يعني وقت الطلعة يمكن اشتري اكثر من 3000 درهم

وين سافرتوا في شهر العسل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

والله مافي مبلغ معين مرات 2000 مرات 4000 درهم 
هاذا حقي انا بس اتصرف فيه عراحتي ...............الله لايحرمني منه يارب

سؤالي هو......شو الفرق الي حسيتيبه مابين حياتج واسلوبج قبل العرس وبعد العرس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

جاوبنا على نفس السؤال لووووووووووووووووول

سافرنا ماليزيا

سؤالي.....شو الفرق الي حسيتيبه في اسلوبج وتصرفاتج وحياتج مابين قبل وبعد العرس؟؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

قصدي شو التغيير الي صار في حياتج من بعد العرس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMAL08

قبل ما اعرس كنت استحي وايد وما اطلع وايد بس بعد ما عرست عادي مب هاك المستحى كنت ما اسير اعراس وما اختلط ويا الناس ولا ارمس وياهم بس الحين عادي 
سؤالي اذا عندج عيال من سمى العيال انتي ولا ابوهم

----------


## FrAsHa

عندي بنت وابوها سماها...على اسم امه الله يرحمها...عواشي

متى تضايجين من ريلج؟؟

----------


## افنان

يوم يندمج بشي وما يعبرني 

شو الصفات المشتركة اللي بينج وبين ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMAL08

اتضايج لما اكلمه وهو باله مب وياي 
سؤالي ريلج اذا سمى عياله لازم يكون على اسم حد من اهله ولا من عنده واذا سمى على حد من اهله انتي راضيه

----------


## سمره كيوت

> يوم يندمج بشي وما يعبرني 
> 
> شو الصفات المشتركة اللي بينج وبين ريلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الصفات الحلوه .......طيبة القلب والكرم 
الصفات الي مب حلوه....................العصبيه والعناد

----------


## سمره كيوت

> اتضايج لما اكلمه وهو باله مب وياي 
> سؤالي ريلج اذا سمى عياله لازم يكون على اسم حد من اهله ولا من عنده واذا سمى على حد من اهله انتي راضيه


انا ما عندي عيال بعدني ما حملت بس ريلي قال اول بنت او ولد بيسميه على حد من اهله ان شاء الله وانا راضيه اكيد دامه الاسم حلو 


سؤال...............كم مره في اليوم ترمسن ريلج لما يكون برع؟؟؟؟

----------


## عود منثور

ارمسه عحسب الظروف ماشاء الله وايد احيانا جنه فاتحين خط مباشر 
بس مب سوالف وضحك لا يعنى اخبره انى بطلع ولا اشاوره اذا بغيت اشتري شي او اساله عن الاكل وجي مكالمات مختصره.

سؤالي 
هل تحسين ان ريلج يحب طريقه لبسج ولا ذوقه مختلف يعنى انتى تحبين الصرعات والاشياء اليديده وهو تقليدي يحب المخاوير وجي؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

اممممم يحب لبسي بس مرات يقولي البسي مخاوير وانا ماداني بس لازم البس عشانه

توافقين انه ريلج يسافر مع ربعه ؟

----------


## الأصالة

من خاطره بخليه مره كل عشر سنين هههه  :Smile: 


لما ريلج مايرد علي اتصالاتج له شو اتسوين منقهره الصراحه ؟  :Frown:

----------


## AMAL08

الصراحه انقهر وايد 
سؤالي كيف تسلمين على عمج اللي هو ابو ريلج يعني باليد بس ولا تبوسينه ع راسه ولا كيف؟

----------


## واثقة الخطى

متوفي عمي هو في نفس الوقت اخو بوي يعني عمي الخليص 

لو كان حي بحبه ع راسي اكيد 


اخر فندق سرتوه وين ومتى ومنو اللي كان حاجز ؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

اخر فندق سرناه فندق ماريمار شاطيء العقه يوم الخميس الي فات كنت انا الي حاجزه ومسويتله مفاجأه


متى اخر مره يابلج ريلج هديه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## افنان

اخر مرة سرنا الفندق على ما اذكر من سنتين لانه ريلي كانت عنده دوره هناك
وهو كان في الشارجة فندق راديسون ساس ب 600 درهم في الليلة.. الله يرحم ايام اول الحين حرام اتحصلين هذي الاسعار ويكون فخم و 5 نجوم
وانا اللي كنت عازمتنه على 3 ليالي مع عيالي

سؤالي: في بينج وبين ريلج صلة قرابة والا هو مب من الاهل؟؟؟؟؟انا عني ريلي مب من اهلي وهذا احسن بواااايد

----------


## الأصالة

حتا انا ريلي مب من اهلي ........انا احسه احسن بعد 

بس يمكن لان ما عندنا اهل ناخذ وياخذون منا



لما تستوي مشكله بينج وبين ريلج كيف تحلون المشكله بدون ما تكبر؟

----------


## AMAL08

الحين في سؤالين سؤال سمره كيوت وسؤال افنان
السؤال الاول اخر مره يابلي ريلي هديه تقريبا قبل رمضان
السؤال الثاني ريلي يستوي لنا بس من بعيد 
سؤالي ريلج يخليج تسوقين وتشتغلين ؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

اسوق هيه يخليني اسوق بروحي بس لما اسير لمشاوير مهمه يعني السوق مع خواتي او العياده بس لا غير اما عن الشغل ما يخليني اشتغل حاليا يقولي ما تحتاجين للشغل بس مع الايام ممكن


ساكنين مع اهل ريلج او بروحكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم محمد بلال

هلا والله
لعبة حلوة ....
والله احبكم كلكم

جوابي:
ساكنين في بيتهم اليديد و في اي لحظة بيزهبون غرفهم و بينتقلون عندنا 
الله كريم
و سؤالي:
وايد محيرني
شو تسوين يوم تشوفين يهال أهل ريلج يلعبون بعنف مع عيالج و يضربونهم ؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

> هلا والله
> لعبة حلوة ....
> والله احبكم كلكم
> 
> جوابي:
> ساكنين في بيتهم اليديد و في اي لحظة بيزهبون غرفهم و بينتقلون عندنا 
> الله كريم
> و سؤالي:
> وايد محيرني
> شو تسوين يوم تشوفين يهال أهل ريلج يلعبون بعنف مع عيالج و يضربونهم ؟


ونحن بعد نموت فيج الغاليه 
انا ما عندي عيال بعدني بس اعتقد اني راح اتضايج وايد ويمكن اسير لليهال وارمسهم واقول لهم عيب وما اعرف شو والله ما اعرف شو اقولج

نفس السؤال .......شو تسوين يوم تشوفين يهال أهل ريلج يلعبون بعنف مع عيالج و يضربونهم ؟

----------


## AMAL08

ما بسكت لهم وبرمس امهاتهم 
سؤالي اذا كنتي في السياره وكان حد من اهله امه او اخته او ابوه يخليج تيلسين ورا ولا عادي انتي جدام وهم وراهههه ابى اعرف

----------


## سمره كيوت

> ما بسكت لهم وبرمس امهاتهم 
> سؤالي اذا كنتي في السياره وكان حد من اهله امه او اخته او ابوه يخليج تيلسين ورا ولا عادي انتي جدام وهم وراهههه ابى اعرف


اذا كان ابوه او امه انا بروحي اكيد بدون ما يقولي اسير اركب ورا اما اذا خواته لا اكيد والف لالالا
بخليهم ورا اكيد هههههههههههههههههههه


انتي وريلج من نفس المنطقه؟؟؟؟؟؟او من بعيد والله احس ما عندي سؤال لووووووووووووول

----------


## AMAL08

انا من منطقه وهو من منطقه ثانيه
سؤالي بشو يناديج ريلج جدام اهلج واهله ؟

----------


## خدويا

حوبي خخخخخخخخ لول مايستحي لول وقامو اهله يزقرووني حوبي كخخ 

انزين شو قال كلمه سمعتيها من ريلج ؟؟ قبل ليرقد او يظهر او يسبح خخخ

----------


## AMAL08

يقولي قبل لا يرقد تصبحين على خير حبيبتي
سؤالي بشو ينادي ريلج خواته باساميهم ولا يدلعهم مثل ما يدلعج وهل تغارين ولا لا ؟

----------


## طفراااانه

لا ما 
اغار لنه مايدلع غيري 
سؤالي شو بيكون ردج اذا اكتشفتي ان ريلج خطب بنت عمج او وحده من قرايبج ؟

----------


## الدبه

بباركله وبطلب الطلاق وباخذ غيره <<شفتي ماشي صعب في هالدنيا take it easy

كيف تخلين ريلج يهتم فيج ؟

----------


## افنان

بالكلام الرومانسي واللبس الحلو والدلع

سؤالي شو الصفة المب حلوة كانت في ريلج وانتي غيرتيها فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون قصيد

العناد

وين سافرتوا شهر العسل

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

ماليـزيــــــــــــــــــــــا

س// تحبين الريـال البيتــوتـي ؟

----------


## الأصالة

هيه أحب ان ريلي يكون بيتوتي على الاقل بيجابلني وبيجابل عياله أكثر الوقت


شو أحلى موقف تتذكرينه يوم العرس؟

----------


## اتعبني@غروري

كل المواقف حلوة خاصة يوم قصة الكيك .. الاخيرة كانت بعيجة بروحه خذ السجين وراح لها وقصهااا ,,,خخخ فديته ,,



شو تسوين لريلج يوم يرجع من الدوااام ؟

----------


## مبروكين

> كل المواقف حلوة خاصة يوم قصة الكيك .. الاخيرة كانت بعيجة بروحه خذ السجين وراح لها وقصهااا ,,,خخخ فديته ,,
> 
> 
> 
> شو تسوين لريلج يوم يرجع من الدوااام ؟


ممممممممممممم الصراحه ماسوي شي لانه نحن الثنين انرد تعبانين انا من الجامعه وهو من الدوام 

شو اكثر في ريلج تحبينه؟

----------


## اسعد تعيسه

انه ماهب من نوع الي يزعل ويسكت عني ههه

شو موقف تذكرينا دائما عن ريلج.؟؟

----------


## افنان

شوفت دمعته عقب اول مولود

هل تغارين على زوجك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الـدمـانـي

اكيد اغار عليه بس مب من كل شي وفحدود المعقول ..


شو اكثر شي يزعلج من ريلج ؟؟

----------


## فلة امنة

وايد اغار عليه حتى مرات اغار من امه
شو هي هوايات ريلج

----------


## shjoon_81

تحمل المسؤولية

كيف تخلينه يتحملها؟

----------


## shjoon_81

الفرارة في كل مكان والنت طبعا

شو الطبخة المفضلة عند ريلج

----------


## keep_rak

أمممم من أكل البيت يعني تصدقين ما اعرف

بس من برع (الباستا) يمووت عليها

اممممم
كيف تتعاملين ويا ريلج يوم يكون معصب

----------


## مبروكين

> أمممم من أكل البيت يعني تصدقين ما اعرف
> 
> بس من برع (الباستا) يمووت عليها
> 
> اممممم
> كيف تتعاملين ويا ريلج يوم يكون معصب


اسكــت ماتكلــم ولا اقوله ايبلك ماي ولا اساله اسئله عادية اذا متعشي ولالا 
شو احلى طبخة تعيبه ريلج ومن ايدج ؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

> اسكــت ماتكلــم ولا اقوله ايبلك ماي ولا اساله اسئله عادية اذا متعشي ولالا 
> شو احلى طبخة تعيبه ريلج ومن ايدج ؟


احلى طبخه ربيان تحت العيش وايد يعيبه لما اطبخله وبعد صالونة دياي او لحم بالروب مع العيش الابيض وانا دوم اسويله هالطبخات ..............اتصدقون يعيت هههههههههه


اذا انتي لابسه وكاشخه لريلج وحاطه ميكب حلو ولابسه لبس حلو وتتريين كلمه حلوه من ريلج او يمدحج بس انصدمتي وما سوالج سالفه او ما عبرج لا بكلمه حلوه ولا بمدح او بمجامله ....شو بتسوين او بشو بتحسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الريم 85

امممممممم عادي ما بزعل
بجذبه وبسوي له حركات عشان يلاحظ


واكيد بيعلق وبيقول كلام حلو

شو اللي انتي تحبينه من الاكل وريلج ما يحبه ؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

احب اللزانيا بس ريلي ما يحبها ابدآ

متى اخر مره طرشلج ريلج مسج حلو؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

اول امس يوم كان فالدوام

شو اكثر شي تحبين في ريلج

----------


## silentrose

يأخذ رايي ف كل شي
شو أول كلمة قالها لج زوجج في يوم عرسكم؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

احب كل شي فيه وخاصه قلبه الطيب الله لا يحرمنا من بعض ويرزقنا بالذريه الصالحه ويعوضني عن الحمل الاول اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

شو هي الصفه الي تبين ريلج يغيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

> يأخذ رايي ف كل شي
> شو أول كلمة قالها لج زوجج في يوم عرسكم؟


جاوبنا على نفس السؤال

اول كلمه قالها يوم العرس احم احم استحي ههههههههههههههه قالي احبج واستقتلج

سؤالي فوق بنات.....

----------


## دلوعه الموت

العصبيه


شو الموقف الي حسيتي انه ريلج فشلج او قفطج فيه جدام الناس ؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

> العصبيه
> 
> 
> شو الموقف الي حسيتي انه ريلج فشلج او قفطج فيه جدام الناس ؟


الحمدلله لحد الحين ما قفطتني والله لا اييبه هذاك اليوم الي يقفطني او يجرحني فيه جدام اي حد 

وين احلى مكان سرتوه انتي وريلج في الدوله ؟؟؟؟ مكان سياحي؟؟فندق؟؟؟حديقه؟؟؟؟يعني جي

----------


## دلوعه الموت

المبزرة روعه كانت واستانست وايد


متى اخر مره تزاعلتي مع ريلج ؟

----------


## سحــر العيـون

زعل زعل لا الحمدالله...بس زعل دلع اليوم الصبح  :Smile: 


متى اخر مره ريلج صيحج؟؟؟

----------


## ( درر )

في الويك اند

كان يكلم البيبي اللي في بطني ويقوله لاتعور حبيبتي

انا مالي غنى عنهااااا واطلع بهدووووء

حركته اثرت فيني صراحة

--------

شنو اخر هدية من ريلج

----------


## Bent RAK

*موبايل .. 

كيف اخلي ريلي يصير رومانسي ؟*

----------


## دلوعه الموت

انتي صيري رومانسيه وهو بينعدي منج ولا تنسين الدلع << عن تجربه


في مره شفتي دموع ريلج ( صاح يعني ) ومتى ؟

----------


## FrAsHa

هيه...يوم يتذكر امه الله يرحمها...يصيح بحرقه يقول ما اتهنيت فيها...الله يرحمها..اتوفت وهو عمره 8 سنين




متى ريلج يضحك عليج من خاطره؟

----------


## سحــر العيـون

لا اتذكريني هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

يوم ازل بكلمه...مثلا اخربط في حرف او شي من هالقبيل ايموت من الضحك هاهاهاهاها



هل غيرتج على ريلج اتخليه ايعصب عليج؟؟؟

----------


## FrAsHa

لا بالعكـــــــــــــس يتم يضحك....وينكت عليه...وفوقها غمزه



شو الطبخه اللي تطبخينها...وريلج يموت عليها؟؟

----------


## سحــر العيـون

ممممم بسوي عمري ماقريت هالسؤال  :Smile: 

للحين ماطبختله شي  :Smile:  ...ماعرف اطبخ...ان شاءالله اتعلم قريب


للبعدي نفس السؤال...

شو الطبخه اللي تطبخينها...وريلج يموت عليها؟؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

برياني ع طريقه امي 

نفس السؤاال ؟

----------


## مبروكين

انا ماااطبخ له ><" بس اسويله دوووم كيكة بنيه وياكاكاو يعشقها 

شو احلى موقف بينج وبين ريلج ؟

----------


## واثقة الخطى

اممممممممم المواقف وايدة بس يوم كنت بربي صاااااااااااح لاني وايد تعبت وكلهم كانو خايفين علي  :Frown:  



عمتج ام المحروس جوزك تحبك ولا اتجرج ريليج فل جارج عليج يعني شريرة

----------


## الأصالة

الله الشاهد اني لين الحين ما شفت منها الا كل خير

وان شااااااااااااااء الله دووووم يارب


فستان عرسج بكم خذتيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> الله الشاهد اني لين الحين ما شفت منها الا كل خير
> 
> وان شااااااااااااااء الله دووووم يارب
> 
> 
> فستان عرسج بكم خذتيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


10.000 مأجرتنه  :Smile: 
.
.
.
شو أحلى قطعة ذهب عندج ؟ وكم سعرها ؟  :Smile:

----------


## Looooonely

ممم احلى قطعة طقم الملجة اميه ماخذتنه لي ع شكل ربطة وااايد تعيبني"سلسلة،،شغابات وخاتم"

واظن ماخذتنها ب2000 وشي هب اكيد



شواحلى ردة فعل من ريلج عيبتج يوم هديتيه هدية..؟؟>> اتمني فهمتن السؤال خخخخ

----------


## مبروكين

> ممم احلى قطعة طقم الملجة اميه ماخذتنه لي ع شكل ربطة وااايد تعيبني"سلسلة،،شغابات وخاتم"
> 
> واظن ماخذتنها ب2000 وشي هب اكيد
> 
> 
> 
> شواحلى ردة فعل من ريلج عيبتج يوم هديتيه هدية..؟؟>> اتمني فهمتن السؤال خخخخ


ممممممممممممممممم يوووووووووووم هديته هدية العيد واااايد اتفاااجأأأ 

احلى مطعم سرتيه وياريلج؟

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> ممممممممممممممممم يوووووووووووم هديته هدية العيد واااايد اتفاااجأأأ 
> 
> احلى مطعم سرتيه وياريلج؟


صعب . . صعععععععب أحدد صعب . . <--- بلاج جلبتي فيروز ؟  :Big Grin: 
.
.
.
واااااايد مطاعم حلوة وأحبها ، بس أحلاها 
أعتتتتتتتقد : كرم بيروت في مول الإمارات  :Smile: 
ووووووو الربابة في فندق جراند حياة ^_^

سؤالي :-
ريلج يدخل وياج محلات قمصان النوم ؟ <---- اللي بتقول هيه بليز تقول (ليش) ؟  :Smile:

----------


## بنت أبوي

> صعب . . صعععععععب أحدد صعب . . <--- بلاج جلبتي فيروز ؟ 
> .
> .
> .
> واااااايد مطاعم حلوة وأحبها ، بس أحلاها 
> أعتتتتتتتقد : كرم بيروت في مول الإمارات 
> ووووووو الربابة في فندق جراند حياة ^_^
> 
> سؤالي :-
> ريلج يدخل وياج محلات قمصان النوم ؟ <---- اللي بتقول هيه بليز تقول (ليش) ؟


لا.. ماأحبه يشوف اللي بأخذه.. وهو مستحيل يختار لي..

سؤالي..
هل تروحين السينما ويا ريلج.. من عقب ما يبتي عيال؟

----------


## ليدي اون لاين

هيه اروح............
السؤال تحنينين قلب ريلج على هله وبمعدل كم ..........

----------


## سمره كيوت

> هيه اروح............
> السؤال تحنينين قلب ريلج على هله وبمعدل كم ..........


لا ما احن ولا شي الحمدلله كل شي تمام 

شو الهديه الي اهداها ريلج في عيد ميلادج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سألت هالسؤال لان عيد ميلادي باجر وريلي اليوم بيسويلي مفاجأه مع اعرف شو هي وانا متحرقصه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت أبوي

> لا ما احن ولا شي الحمدلله كل شي تمام 
> 
> شو الهديه الي اهداها ريلج في عيد ميلادج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سألت هالسؤال لان عيد ميلادي باجر وريلي اليوم بيسويلي مفاجأه مع اعرف شو هي وانا متحرقصه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اهداني عطرين معاه بودي لوشن طقم.. وشنطه..

هل تحسين الشغل ينزل من مكانه الحرمه فقلب ريلها؟

----------


## دموع_الشوق

يمكن 

....


مممم... سؤالي هو ...

هل كان ريلج ربيعج قبل الزواج ؟؟ 

سؤالي قوي .. واعرف اللي بتجاوب عليه بتقول لا

----------


## الريم 85

هيه ... .......... ادري اني* قويه *

لانه ولد خالي يعني مب اربيعي بالقو خخخخخخخخ 

بس ما بقول التفاصيل خخخ سر .. سر اونه 


سؤالي يا طويلات العمر (( شو كانت اخر فكرة سويتها في مناسبة .. عيد زواج ولا عيد ميلاد .. يعني ابيج تقولين شو كنتي مسويه من افكار..؟))


يللا يا شطورات جاوبن ولكن عشره من عشره خخخ

----------


## سمره كيوت

> هيه ... .......... ادري اني* قويه *
> 
> لانه ولد خالي يعني مب اربيعي بالقو خخخخخخخخ 
> 
> بس ما بقول التفاصيل خخخ سر .. سر اونه 
> 
> 
> سؤالي يا طويلات العمر (( شو كانت اخر فكرة سويتها في مناسبة .. عيد زواج ولا عيد ميلاد .. يعني ابيج تقولين شو كنتي مسويه من افكار..؟))
> 
> ...


ابصراحه نحن ما مرت علينا مناسبه لان ما صارلنا امعرسين الا 5 شهور...... الا البارحه كان عيد ميلادي وريلي مسولي مفاجأه في البيت وايد استانست 

بس من اسبوعين انا حبيت اغير الروتين الي عايشينا ولان بعدنا معاريس يداد 
حجزت في فندق ماريمار في دبا العقه في الفجيره ورتب معاهم انهم يووسن كيكه حلوه ويحطون في الغرفه ورود وشموع وكان الجو روعه والله ريلي اول ما دش الغرفه تفاجأ واستانس ووايد استانسنا

سؤالي .....................اشكثر تحبين ريلج .....؟؟؟؟؟ ما شي اسئله صح ؟؟؟؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Looooonely

خخخخ تبين الصراحة مرات امووووت فيه وما اتخيل حياتي بدونه مرات اكرهه ومرات عادي >> هع مزااجية بالقووو


مممم شو أسأل،، شو شي طلبتيه من ريلج وما وافق وزعلتي منه عسبته..؟؟

----------


## الريم 85

مرة كنا طالعين نتعشا


وكان خاطري اسير مطعم زهرة لبنان 


الحبيب ما يداني شي اسمه لبناني 
قال اختاري كل المطاعم الا هالمطعم قلت له ماشي انا خاطري فأكل زهرة لبنان
وجان ازعل قلت له ما با عشا



سؤالي هو (( ريلج يحب الميك اب .. ولا لأ؟ ))

----------


## دموع_الشوق

قبل كنت اتحراه مايحب الميكاب كان دوم يقولي انتي احلى بدونه ولا تحطينه ماحبه ؟؟؟ بس مره في رمضان وكان وقت صوم كنت يالسه عداله في الصاله ويا اهله في البيت جان يقولي ليش مب حاطه جحال .. ؟ انصدمت من يومها الجحال مايخوز عن عيني

(الريايل حالات ) 


سؤالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي كالأتي ......

.
.
..
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

هل تغارين إذا ريلج اشترى حق امه ساعه غاليه وماشترالج أو عطاها همجه فلوس وماعطاج ؟

----------


## الريم 85

لا ما بغار لانه هاااي امه وهي طبيعي بتكون اغلى عنده مني انا الام مافي غيرها ام 


بس بخليه يشتر لي شراتها او يعطيني بيزات مثل ما عطاها خخخخخخخخخ 


السؤال (( اي لون يحبه ريلج ف قمصان النوم ))

----------


## الريم 85

لا ما بغار لانه هاااي امه وهي طبيعي بتكون اغلى عنده مني انا الام مافي غيرها ام 


بس بخليه يشتر لي شراتها او يعطيني بيزات مثل ما عطاها خخخخخخخخخ 


السؤال (( اي لون يحبه ريلج ف قمصان النوم ))

----------


## ميميه88

توني ادري بها اللعبه شكلها حلوه
اممممم يحب يحب
مادري :Frown: 
يمكن الاحمر والاسود

متى اخر بوسه عطاج اياها؟

----------


## بنت أبوي

> توني ادري بها اللعبه شكلها حلوه
> اممممم يحب يحب
> مادري
> يمكن الاحمر والاسود
> 
> متى اخر بوسه عطاج اياها؟


ههههههههه ها سؤال بالله عليج.. تبين توقفين اللعبه!!
امممم من زمان..

كم يوم . شهر. تتحملين فراق ريلج؟

----------


## الريم 85

يمكن يوم واحد بالكثير


اممممم
سؤالي (( انتي وريلج متناسقين ويا بعض فالطول و الوزن ؟؟؟))

----------


## نقنوقة

يس =) 
،
كم طولج وطول ريلج؟

----------


## الريم 85

طولي 157
طول ريلي 160


كم عمرج ؟ وكم عمره؟

----------


## بنت أبوي

وانا وريلي فرق بسيط.. هو اطول عني ب 3 سم

شو الطبع اللي فريلج يقهرج؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

> طولي 157
> طول ريلي 160
> 
> 
> كم عمرج ؟ وكم عمره؟


انا وريلي نفس العمر كلنا 24

----------


## سمره كيوت

> وانا وريلي فرق بسيط.. هو اطول عني ب 3 سم
> 
> شو الطبع اللي فريلج يقهرج؟


النسيان هههههههههههههه

----------


## سمره كيوت

سؤالي........متى اخر مره قالج ريلج كلمه حلوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الريم 85

امس الصبح

شو سيارة ريلج؟

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

إستيشــــــــــــــــــــــن

شـو لون ريلج المفضـل ؟ < إشدخلج يابنت !!

----------


## saasmo

البيج 
تتوقعين يوم من الايام يعرس عليج <<<< شريره صح

----------


## غناة دبي

[.. ما اعتقد ريلي يحبني انا وحده ومش 

قادر عليه انا نت صوب وربعه من صوب 

ريلج يسلم عليج قبل لا يظهر الدوام ..~

مودتي

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

آكون فـ سابع نومـه !

شو الصفه المشتركه مـن بينكم ؟

----------


## الريم 85

التنكيت وروح الدعابه

عسى الله لا يغير علينا


شو اصعب موقف صار لج ويا ريلج؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

يوم ربيت ونمت بعيد عنه في المستشفى اصعب ايام كانت

شو احلى موقف صار لج ويا ريلج ؟

----------


## sama DXB

يوم عرفت اني حامل 

^_^ شو أحلى صفه في ريلج ؟

----------


## الأصالة

طيب فديته

كم عمر ريلج؟؟؟

ما شي اسـئله خخخخ

----------


## الريم 85

فديته عمره ( 28 ) ... العمر كله يارب


شو يزقرج ريلج .؟ باسمج ولا دلع ولا يا ام فلان ؟

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

شي خاص خخخخخخخخخخخ’’’

كم الفارق بينج وبين ريلج ؟
فارق السن !

----------


## Kill-eyes

ياعمري ومن فتره يزقرني فلانه خخخخ
شوه اكثر شي يعيبج في ريلج اقصد في شكله>>>>ههههههه

----------


## Kill-eyes

6سنين حوابوا عاسوالي

----------


## مبروكين

همممممممممممممم كل شي 
ترقصين حق ريلج :P

----------


## الريم 85

ما اعرف ارقص خخخ
بس احيانا يوم يشلني الطرب ارقص


امممممممممم 
سؤالي (( تحبين ذوق ريلج لما يشتري او يختار لج شي من الملابس والعطور ؟))

----------


## عيون قصيد

يس

شو احلى موقف مر عليج ويا ريلج فترة الملجة

----------


## روح uae

مااااشي جوااااب خخخخخخخخخ ملجة قبل العرس بيوم....

شوتسوين يوم تكونيين مغتاضه ع ريلج وماتقدرين ترمسين؟؟؟

----------


## Looooonely

اسويله اكبر طااااااااااااف واعانده خخخخخخ


جهزتي عيدية حق ريلج؟؟ شو هيه...؟؟ ومتى ناويه تعطينه..؟؟

----------


## روضه الحب

لا بعدني ما جهزت ......

*تروحين تباتين عند اهلج؟؟؟ كم يوم يخليج ؟؟؟*

----------


## كراميلة

ابات يوم يكون مداوم ... مستحيل ابات وهو موجود ...


امممممم


كيف تحصلين على شي انتي تبينه وريلج مب موافق عليه

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

ماشالله ريلي مايرفضلي طلب الحمدلله

طلباتي مجابه 

كيف تعبرين لريلج عن زعلج 
بدون مشاكل

----------


## أم عمهي

بالبوووووووووووووووز..هههههههههههههههههههههه

اخيس طبع في ريلج شو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غناة دبي

واايد يتحرطم ،،

ريلج لأزم يسلم عليج يوم يظهر ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## Looooonely

ممم يقول انا طالع تبين شي يلا عيل >> هع هع هع 


تتضايجين لما يطلع ويا ربعه ويتاخر وما يطلعج انتي ويكون ويكند؟

----------


## غناة دبي

واايد اتصير وياي اتضاييج ومرات اصييح وما ارتاح إلا يوم اشوفه رااد

البيت بس اسوي عمري رااقده ومش مهتمه وثااني يوم انسى ^_^ ،،

بس أحيين تعودت خلاااص ،،،

ريلج يقول كلام أي رومانسي ولا لا ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## baby-rak-

*هيه يقوول ^.^
===========
ريلج من النوع الهادي:يعيبج ولا،ولا من النوع الرماس :يعيبج ولا؟؟<<<سؤال غبي*

----------


## W.I.T.C.H

موفقه اختي

----------


## sama DXB

هادي و رماس هههه ع حسب الحاله 

شو احلى هديه قدمها لج ريلج ؟!

----------


## عيون قصيد

باقة ورد جووري حمرا 

نفس السؤال

----------


## Looooonely

ساعة وشنطة


متى اخر مرة ازاعلتي ويا ريلج؟ وشو السبب؟؟>> ربي يبعد الزعل

----------


## happygirl

> ساعة وشنطة
> 
> 
> متى اخر مرة ازاعلتي ويا ريلج؟ وشو السبب؟؟>> ربي يبعد الزعل


من فترة طويلة ما اذكر

بشو يدلعج ريلج ويزقرج حتى لو جدام اهله؟؟؟

----------


## happygirl

الصراحة حلوة اللعبة

بس شو رايج يا قرموشة ان اللعبة ممكن نطبقها معا ريايلنا يعني انا جمعت لكم الاسئلة اللي ممكن لها دور بعلاقتكم الزوجية عشان تزيد المودة ما بين الازواج والزوجات مثلا شو الصفة اللي يضايقج او يضايقه؟ والجواب بخليكم تعرفون بعض اكثر وبالتالي توضح الامور ما بينكم وتتجنبون السلبيات وتكثرون من الاجابيات وانا اول وحدة بطبق هالشي يالله منو اللي عقبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وهاي الاسئلة اللي اشوف انه لها دور بحياتنا: وطبعا تقدرون تكتبون الاسئلة باوراق وتربعينها وتحطينها ببوكس صغير او اي شي مناسب وعقب كل واحد ايي دوره يشل له ورقه ويسأل شريكه


شووووو رايكم بالفكرة يالله كل وحدة تتطبق من باجر


شو الشي الي تتمنين تطلبينه من زوجك وتخافين ماينفذه لج ؟؟
شوو تبين تغيرين ف ريلج من ناحية الصفات؟؟؟
امممممممممم شو احلى صفة في زوجج؟؟
شوالصفة اللي ما ايحبه ريلج فيج وينازعج عليها؟؟؟؟
شو اكثر شي يعيبه ريلج فيج
شو الصفه الي تمنيتيها في ريلج بس ماحصلتيها ؟؟
متى آخر مرة قالك فيها انه يحبك؟؟
متى اخر مره قلتيله كلام حلو؟؟
متى اخر مرة يلستوا يلسه رومنسية؟
شو نوع اللبس اللي تلبسينه ما يعجب ريلج؟؟
شو آخر هديه اهداج اياها ريلج أو انتي اهديتيه؟
شو العاده اللي تمنيين انه يغيرها؟
هل تشاركينه فاختيار ثيابه وياخذ رااايج فيها؟؟
هل تهتمين بشكلج يوميا عشان ريلج؟؟
شو الأكله المفضله اللي يحبها ريلج؟؟
تفضلين انه تطلعين مع زوجج ولا تقعدين معاه في البيت أيام الويك اند..؟؟
المكان اللي تحبين تروحيله انتي وريلج ؟
صفة تحبينها في ريلج .. ؟؟
شو أكثر شي يخوفج بريلج؟
شو اكلت ريلج المفضله؟
شو الشي الي مفتقدتنه في حياتج الزوجية
أنزين شووو أكثر شي يحبه فييج ريلج ؟؟؟
شو اللون المفضل الي يحبه ريلج عليج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو اكثر شي تسوينه يعصب ريلج ؟
شو الصفه الي ماتحبينها ف ريلج ؟؟
كم عدد العيال الي حاطه انتي وريلج في بالج انج اتيبين ؟
شو أكثر شي ريلج يحب فييج ؟؟
شو هي المواقف اللي تخليج تعصبين على ريلج ...

----------


## عواشي11

يناديني عمري وحبيبي .... حان استحي
شو اللي مايحب ريلج فيج من طبعج؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## happygirl

> يناديني عمري وحبيبي .... حان استحي
> شو اللي مايحب ريلج فيج من طبعج؟؟؟؟!!!!!


عنادي واصراري على موقفي رغم اني على صح


س: { شو اكثر شي يحب ريلج بلبسج؟؟ طبعا بغرفة النوم..... قمصان طويلة ، قصيرة، شورتات، تنانير قصيرة ، ولا بناطيل مرصوصة؟؟؟؟

----------


## حبيتهـ ..

عيب ><

يوم تزعليـن منه وأتنرفزيـن << شو يكون موقفه !

----------


## واثقة الخطى

اول3 ساعات يقاوم يوم يشوني مصرة ع الزلع يحاول
بشتى الطرق يراضيني << طبعا اذا هو غلطان لكن اذا انا غلطانه يتم ساكت 




شو عشاكم اليوم <<< مخفي مقفل وما اعرف شو ااسال

----------


## دلوعه الموت

خخخخخخ انا في بيت اهلي وهو في الدوام يعني بياكل هناك  :Smile: 

نفس السؤال ؟ << عشان واثقه الخطى

----------


## ريحه المسك

مابنتعشي مع بعض لانه الحين فراس الخيمه 

متي تحسين انج تبين تبتعدي شوي عن ريلج وتختارين الوحده؟

----------


## !!شمعة أمل !!

عشانا اليوم هو بيتزاهوت ^_^

اذا زوجج رجع البيت شلون تستقبلينه ؟؟!

دمتن يابنات

----------


## دلوعه الموت

خخخخخخ بالاحضان خخخخخخخ استحيت

اممممممممممممم

كلمه سمعتيها من ريلج وماترومين تنسينها ؟!

----------


## روضه الحب

قالي انتي غزال يرعى في القلب ....

شو احلى موقف استوالكم في شهر العسل ؟؟

----------


## bent umha

وصلنا المطــار متـأخريــن وطـــارت عنـــا الطــياره . خخخخخخخ 


موقف تحبين تذكــرينه كـل مايلسـتتو مـع بعض ؟؟

----------


## الريم 85

امممممم ما اذكر مواقف
ببس في واحد
خ
كل ما ندخل سنتر بوينت ندخل بيبي شوب قبل لا احمل يقول حلوة ملابس اليهال خلينا ناخذ للبيبي مالنا . الريال مستعيل كان وانا اصلا كنت بعدني مب حامل خخخخخ


مب جني طولت.......... المووهيم سؤالي (( شو تحبين ريلج يلبس من الكنادير ... ؟؟** كويتيه** ولا ** اماراتيه** ولا ** قطرية** ولا عمانيه**))

----------


## Um DaNaH

اماراتيه .. 

ريلج يغايظج بعرس عليج او اذا عرست ؟!!!

----------


## الريم 85

دوم خخخخخخخخ
(( كم سنة و انتو متزوجين؟))

----------


## دلوعه الموت

سنه و10 شهووور << قرب يوم زواجنا وناااسه

نفس السؤاال ؟

----------


## حزن قلبي

سنة و ثلاث شهور
ريلج يوديج السينما و لا عنده هالشي من المحظورات؟

----------


## روضه الحب

لا عادي عنده السينما بس انا اللي مب عادي عندي ولا احبها ....
*
شو احلى مطعم اتعشيتوا فيه ؟؟*

----------


## مرت رستم

وايد مطاعم ما أتذكر .. 

بس في مطعم وايد عيبني أكلهم في فندق ماريوت حمر عين .. مطعم بحري و أكلهم يجنن .. 

و بعد أحب مطعم ايطالي في المنازل جنب سوق البحار عند مول دبي .. بعد راقي و أكلهم حلو .. 

شو أصعب موقف مر عليج و على ريلج من يوم عرستوا ؟

----------


## الريم 85

اول عشر اياممن زواجنا سار عني الدوره (( دورة الشرطه))40 يوم حجز.......... اتخيلوا حنايه بعده ماخاز وهو سار عني .. عشت العذاب على اصوله..


شو اكثر تعليق يعلقه عليج ريلج ؟؟

----------


## bellegirl

السلام عليكم...صراحة أكتر تعليق بسمعه منه هو النقاب نازل ههه
أمممم عمر حصل لكم حادث بالسيارة...وكيف كانت ردة فلكم؟

----------


## اسعد تعيسه

لا الحمدالله ماصار لينا حادث الله يحفظه ويحفظ لجميع


شو احلي هديه وصلتج من ريلج.؟؟

----------


## حروف ومعاني

سفره غير متوقعه وفي وقت كنت محتاجه فيه للتغير 

شو أكثر كلمه يرددها ريلج في كلامه ؟

----------


## [email protected]

اممممممممممم..

شو فيج؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

دووم عنده هالكلمة؟ شو فيج وشو فيج؟

خخخخخخخخ

انزيييييين سؤاااااااال؟

اذكريلنا موقف محرررررج سواه ريلج فيج وحسيتي انه ويهج حمّر بسبته؟ خخخخخخخخ

^
^

قولو الصدق ها خخخخخخخخ

----------


## Cute Mamy

هلا هلا هلا بالعروس .. ألف الف مبروك .. يتربى في عزج  :Big Grin:  

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

زوجي في اول اسبوع من عرسنا كان مقطع الرومانسية  :Frown: 

حب ياكلني كندر من شفايفه (( السموحة )) و أول ما ييت آآآكل ................... حسيت شي يعضني

و زوجي مكمل ,, وأنا متجنشة من العوار .. و أول ما قام عني ما سمع إلا وحدة  :12 (3): 

هو على باله انه قاعد يقسم الكندر من بينا ,, ما درى فيني  :Frown:  ,, بس اسميه تفشل  :Big Grin:  


اللي بعدي ,,

قيمي حبج لام ريلج من 1 _10 ؟؟!!!!

----------


## bellegirl

صعبة صراحة بس بقول 8/10 لأني أحبها وهي طيوبة معاي الله يديم المحبة
تحسين زوجك يحبك ولا بس مبمقصر وياك؟؟  :Smile:

----------


## bellegirl

بس نسيت أقول ...هه والله ضحكتيني وياجcute mammy والحمدلله عدت على خير...سلامت شفايفك  :Smile:

----------


## sama DXB

احسه يحبني اكثر من حبي له الحمدلله 





اذا عندج يهال .. اتحسين انج مهتمه فيهم اكثر عن ريلج ولا العكس  :Big Grin: 

لاني اخاف اهمل ريلي عقب ماربي :12 (63):

----------


## الريم 85

انا عندي بونته وحدة والله يخليها لي 

اول ما ولدت كنت صدق هامله ريلي ومهتمه اكثر فيها 
بس الحينه الحمدلله قدرت اتحكم شوي واتاقلم مع الوضع .. الله يقومج بالسلامه حبيبتي

انتي وريلج تحبون السهر ,,,؟ واذا تسهرون لين متى؟

----------


## حروف ومعاني

> انا عندي بونته وحدة والله يخليها لي 
> 
> اول ما ولدت كنت صدق هامله ريلي ومهتمه اكثر فيها 
> بس الحينه الحمدلله قدرت اتحكم شوي واتاقلم مع الوضع .. الله يقومج بالسلامه حبيبتي
> 
> انتي وريلج تحبون السهر ,,,؟ واذا تسهرون لين متى؟


نحب السهر والسفر نطير في الليل ونرد الصبح ههههههههههه عادي مالنا وقت معين 

شي ريلج مايحبه ,, كيف تخلينه يسويه لج وهو يضحك  :44 (19):  ؟

----------


## نور القرآن

الهدوء لانه من خذيته وهو عصبي وايد
شواحلى شي تحبين يهديج ريلج

----------


## أمونه الحلوه

احب يهديني بوسة كل يوم هههههههههههههههه , شوه احلى طبع في ريلج ؟

----------


## مجرووحه

انه حنووون ^^

موقف حرجج فيه( لومج) ريلج ههههه ؟

----------


## حزن قلبي

طلب مني مرة اسويله تشيز كيك و انا ما اعرف اسويها و يوم جربت اختربت و تم يضحك عليي ( السالفة من شهور)
و كنا قبل اسبوع في ستاربوكس و هو طالب تشيز كيك، و يوم يابوها تم يضحك و انا اسأله عن السبب، قال اتذكرت التشيز كيك اللي سويتييه، صدق انحرجت و احمر ويههي و اوني تميت اضحك، و خاصة اني ما جربت اسويها مرة ثانية ، التوبة.


كد ريلج تابع وياج مسلسل و اتأثر بهالمسلسل ، لدرجة انه وقت المسلسل يرد لج البيت حتى لو كان مع ربعه؟
( استوت وياي و استانست، على الاقل فيه شي يخليه يقر في البيت)

----------


## اسعد انسانه

احمدك ياربي و اشكرررك ، انه لا انا و لا ريليه نحب انطالع التي في ،، الا اذا في فيلم  :Smile: 

شو مخططه تسوين حق ريلج ، عسبت العيـــــــد ؟؟

----------


## غلا رووحي

بسويله بووكس فيهـ هدايا ..
عال مندوس
عطوور
بزم 
غتر 
هييك شي ..
بس بعدي مالجه هههه ..

شو اكثر شي ريلج يحبه فيج ؟؟

----------


## ليلى الحوسني

ما آكل إلا لما يكون وياي 
شو الشي المميز ف ريلج

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

فديته كل شي فيه مميز ..
ونتي شو الشي المميز فيه ..

----------


## عود غرياف

امممممممم لسانه دوووم ينقط عسل يعني يعرف كيف يتليوت عليه وهي ميزه عجيبه عنده بس احبها^^

شو تعنيلج الحياه الزوجيه؟

----------


## Dubai Dream

حياة متعبه.ومهنه صعبه.. تحتاج الى تجديد دائم..!


سؤالي..
اذا عصبتي من ريلج شو تسوين؟؟؟ تنامين؟ تردين عليه؟.. ولا تراضينه؟؟ لوول لأنه في اغلب المشاكل هم الغلطانين ونحن نراضيهم هههههههه

----------


## noshy

لا طبعا احرق مبايله با المسجات لي تخليه يحس بغلطته حتي لو راضيته..

اذا ريلج جرحج جداااام هله شوه بتسويييين ؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

بصيح خخ جد بصيح بس فديته مايسويها
إذا بغيتي تطلعين وريلج مايبا شو بتسوين ؟

----------


## غروري ذابحهم

امممممممممممممم 
تمنيته يكون راعي سوالف وضحك

اممممممممممم 
السوال كاتالي الله يعين اللي بتجاوب 
ريلج يحب الألعاب الزوجيه  :Smile: 
ادري وهقتج

----------


## غروري ذابحهم

امممممممممم 
بعصب منه 
وطبعا مابيطيع 
بس بتم احايله لين مايوافق  :Smile: 
السوال كاتالي 
تخيلي انه ريلج من النوع اللي وايد يسافر وكل حياته شباب شو بيكون ردة فعلج

----------


## الخجولة 2008

إذا سياحـه ,, بحن عليه عسب اسافـر وياه

عندج بيت بروحج ولا عايشه ويا اهل ريلج؟

----------


## الريم 85

عندي ملحق بروحي .. بس ناكل مع بعض


شو احلى هدية عطاج ريلج؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

دبله الماس 

متى اخر مره طرشلج ريلج مسج غاوي؟؟؟؟

----------


## بلوشية حبوبة

العصبية 

شوتتمنى يقولج ريلج وانتي ياية من الدوام؟؟؟؟

----------


## dla3_nas

اونه شوسويتي غدا خخخخخ ريلي همه على بطنه 

سؤالي كتالي..

من كم شهر او سنه تزوجتي ياحلوه يالي بعدي؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

سنه وعشر شهووور ..

بصراحه تبيعين ذهبج عشان ريلج ؟<< ماعندي سؤال خخخخخ

----------


## غناة دبي

لو شي ضروري عاادي ببيع لأزم اوقف وياااه فكل الظروف 

سؤالي ؟؟؟

بشو مقصر ويااج ريلج ؟؟

مودتي

----------


## * جـ.ـوري *

الحمدلله .. و لا شي .. الواحد لازم يقول .. شكرا .. بكل الاحوال ..

..

كيف تجددين غرفتج هع ..

----------


## سمره كيوت

اغير الشرشف او الكفر كل شهر شرشف يديد ومرات اقل من شهر او اغير الزوليه ومرات اغير الستاره وجي ومرات اغير الشقه ابكبرها 

شو تلبسين لريلج وقت النهار لما يرجع من الدوام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لووووول

----------


## مشكلتي طيبتي

الصدق انه يكون صادق وياي 
السؤال: اذا عرفتي ان زوجج يخونج كم مرة شوبتسوين؟

----------


## عذيج الريم

ما اعرف اصبر ولا اتهور ..
احلى هدية وصلتج منه ؟!!

----------


## الهم نت

ورده حمراااا

ياااااااااااااااااااااالله تفججت يوم شفتهااا

شو كانت ردة فعله يوم خبرتيه عن اول حمل لج؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

وايد استانس وطااااااااااااار من الفرحه بس للاسف يا فرحه ما تمت سقطت البيبي والحمدلله على كل حال 


متى اخر مره رقدتوا فيها في الفندق يعني رقدتوا برع بيتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## FrAsHa

من ست 5 شهور....عقب ما ربيت وداني قصر الامارات...اونه غيري جوو...انحبستي في البيت اربعين يوم...






شو اكثر شي يحبه ريلج فيج؟؟

----------


## سمره كيوت

اكثر شي طيبة قلبي وحبي له

شو تلبسين لريلج في النهار؟؟؟؟؟عقب ما يرجع من الدوام

----------


## ونااااسه

ماشي معين مره تي شيرت أو كت وبنطلون ومره قميص قطني قصير واحيان اتعقط له مخوره خخخخخخخ علي حسب المزاج

شو تحبين ريلج يلبس كندوره قطريه ؟كويتيه ؟ والا عربيه ؟ شو الاحلي عليه يعني ؟

----------


## عذيج الريم

احب يوم يلبس قطرية رووعة شكله والعربية طبعا اووف كوورس ..
اكثر يوم تذكرينة وما تقدرين تنسينه ويااه ؟!!

----------


## دلوعه الموت

يوم العرس لانه صج صارت مواقف حلوة خخخخخخخ ..

شو بتسوين اذا ريلج عرس عليج ؟  :Smile:

----------


## من يداوي جروحي

أحلى يوم يوم عرفت اني حامل ودخلنا أبوظبي مول ع اساس ندخل السينما ومن كثر ما نحن فرحانين يلسنا ندور حول الدري واخر شي سرنا محل ملابس الاطفال 


شو ممكن يكون ردت فعلج لو قالج ريلج انه متزوج عليح؟؟؟ (( بصراحة))

----------


## الخجولة 2008

بسم اللــــــه علي
,,

بس فالبدايه مـابصدقـه 

عندج عيال ؟

----------


## Looooonely

لا ادعووولي الله يرزقني جريب ^_^


ساكنه اروحج ولا ويا اهل ريلج.؟

----------


## أم سعيد 15

الحمدلله بروحي 

هل زوجج هو فارس أحلامج الي كنتي تتمنينه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

